# 9/21 Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Can't wait for another Rollins opening promo :lmao


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

They should open the show with that guy who ran in on rollins and ambrose cutting a promo how he was wrongly thrown out of the tag team


----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)

Hopefully Axel or Swagger accept Cena's US Open Challenge tonight.


----------



## BigRedMonster47 (Jul 19, 2013)

Demon Kane! :mark: :mark:


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

I wonder how long it will be until Kane turns corporate again?


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

You think Seth is going to come out selling that beating last night, with a limp or just struggling to walk, the man had two matches against the two of the biggest names in wrestling and then got beat down by Kane and Sheamus. If Rollins isn't showing some repercussions from last night I will seriously go ape shit... WWE booking going to shit it up again I bet.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

My predictions:

3 rollins segments plus rollins cleanly pinning cesaro or ryback

Ambrose, reigns, jericho vs wyatts, reigns pinning harper with jericho and ambrose teasing more drama

New day v dudleyz non title or tables dudleyz win

Team pcb v bellas


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I love how Owens "stole" the title because he raked the eyes. What a dastardly, unethical thing to do! :bryanlol

I assume this RAW will also be in Texas so we may have another listless crowd. I hope not, but we'll know tonight.


----------



## It's Yersel! (Oct 24, 2014)

I want a Kevin Owens Intercontinental Championship Open Challenge.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*It's time to progress these Diva storylines now that WWE has gotten their pettiness for AJ out of the way.*


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Interested to see Owens, New Day, who Cena defends against and hopefully how they move on from Nikki's record. Not looking forward to 5 weeks of building a Kane title shot.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

I hope there's a surprise Brock or Heyman appearance. 

I really don't care that much about Kane/Rollins. 

Jericho should appear. Ambrose/Jericho could potentially be a good feud and we all know Y2J only returns for a pop and to put talent over.


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

Oh my, tonight's main event live here on RAW will be a 10 men Tag Team turmoil! At ringside with me JBL and Bryan Saxton :cole 

This is gonna be a great night, Maggle! :jbl


John Cena, Sting, Roman Reigns, Dean Ambrose, Randy Orton and Chris Jericho vs Seth Rollins, whole Wyatt family, Sheamus and Big Show

*->*


----------



## blackholeson (Oct 3, 2014)

I want the Cena Open Challenge to start the show with Cena awaiting his opponent. I want that person to be Roman Reigns. I want Ambrose to turn on Roman just when it looks like he is about to pin Cena. Ambrose costs, Roman the United States title and a victory over John Cena? Yes. Dean turns heel and Roman goes super over. A heel Dean Ambrose could really make a strong "face" out of Roman. Close friends make great enemies. 

I want Bray Wyatt to move on from Roman Reigns, for now. Possibly taking credit for the horror of reality prior in the show. I want Wyatt's next opponent to be Kane, yes Kane. I realize what happened last night, but if Seth is this smart guy, then he should have planned for this. What we don't know is that Seth made a deal with "The Devil", literally. I would love to see the mind games tonight with Braun wearing old Kane attire and fooling the world. This prompts the real Kane to come out? Two Kane characters? Yes. Wyatt and Harper take over and Braun takes off his Kane mask. Wyatt vs Kane, and Wyatt establishes that his evil reigns.

I want Seth Rollins to roll around in a wheelchair tonight with some hot nurse pushing him as well. He needs to be in "complain" mode. Just pissed off about everything. He his mad that he loss to Cena and then got his ass kicked after his world title match with Sting. You know the bit. The whiny heel who just can't get over it all. That's about all I want to see from him. His heel run has been awful.


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

Hopefully Brock returns tonight. :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

NoC was pretty ass from what I saw, so I can assume this RAW will be.

Can't believe I have to go to RAW next Monday with the product being this ass. :krillin2


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

I think Raw might be bad tonight. No interest in Kane/Rollins :ugh2


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

I want to see Brock challenge Cena, ragdoll him ala Summer Slam 2014, and then eat the US Title.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Post-PPV RAWs are always nice enough because of some potentially new feuds.

I don't expect much though.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Couldn't they have saved the Taker/Brock announcement for Raw tonight FFS. Hopefully at least this might mean we get some Heyman tonight.


----------



## GAD247 (Jul 9, 2014)

Kane can already get the fuck off my television


----------



## The Dazzler (Mar 26, 2007)

I'm dreading the Kane/Seth angle. Probably means more long authority promos. Hopefully Brock or Heyman shows up.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

He'll be back in his trousers before long id imagine.

It's just a cycle of 'Oh it's back to the same old shit' Shitty, pointless 'Monstor' run, then back to normal.


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

DoubtGin said:


> Post-PPV RAWs are always nice enough because of some potentially new feuds.
> 
> I don't expect much though.


True. For me it seems that most post-PPV Raws are decent (not amazing, but decent), but the go-home Raws are usually awful.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Jack Thwagger said:


> NoC was pretty ass from what I saw, so I can assume this RAW will be.
> 
> Can't believe I have to go to RAW next Monday with the product being this ass. :krillin2


I hope you get to see Swagger and manage to have a good time. 

But WWE has a habit of doing a decent post PPV show and then being filler the week after.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Finally the return we've all been waiting for




The Demon Kane :cole


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*I hope to see some improvements in this so called 'Divas Revolution" since getting the longest divas champion reign is done.

I expect to see a 20 minute Rollins promo.

The Shield Brotherhood still feuding with The Wyatt Family and struggling to find a better third partner for Hell in A Cell.

Kevin Owens to give a speech about defeating Ryback for the IC Championship at Night of Champions.

The Demon Kane returns tonight during the main event match with Seth Rollins in a tag match. 

The rest I could careless about.*_


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*I have not watched a full RAW in a good while now and tonight is prob gonna be no different. NOC was pretty disastrous other than Owens winning, Jericho returning, and the main event(s). 

I am actually a fan of John Cena and always have been so its ok he has the US title again I just hope the Open Challenges are not John Cena Open Burials again and the talent actually benefit from it and not just go off TV again after losing and shit. You know that I mean?

Not even gonna get started on my disdain for the current happenings in the divas division but it was to be expected.. I just hope this does not last long. Charlotte is icky. Justice for Queen Nikki! Hey that rhymes.

Dudleys vs New Day will be dragged out to the next PPV, We will get boring Rollins and Kane stuff and Authority bs, the divas will get put in some tag match or a match we have seen already, and shit prob every match will be something we have seen already when you think about it. 

KO needs to Pop Ryback's ass up and powerbomb him. MY ELBOWWW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! #Cryback
*


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

What is WWE going to do to combat Monday Night Football?

"PUT KANE IN THE MAIN EVENT DAMMIT!!!" :vince3


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

imagine booking a kane - seth feud to take on MNF

boggles the mind


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

I wonder how many rematches we'll get tonight.

I'm 92% sure they'll do Wyatts vs. Ambrose/Reigns/Y2J again with this time Ambrose and Y2J getting into fisticuffs while Roman acts as peacemaker.

Kane in the main event picture in 2015 however...

:vince5 *'YOU PEOPLE DIDN'T WANT BIG SHOW IN THE MAIN EVENT...WELL, HOW ABOUT THIS YOU ISEC FUCKS??? NEVER CROSS VINCE MCMAHON!'*


----------



## It's Yersel! (Oct 24, 2014)

Not looking forward to hearing Nikki come out and tell us that wins and losses don't matter again mind.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Look at the airtime this guy got, after just wrestling TWO matches back to back:










:damn

Sick athlete.


----------



## LiterallyNothing (Aug 13, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> Look at the airtime this guy got, after just wrestling TWO matches back to back:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Brock is still the best at taking chokeslams


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

LiterallyNothing said:


> Brock is still the best at taking chockeslams


Lets see how he does after wrestling 2 matches back to back

:cena5 

Brock takes 'em great, too, no doubt. I wasn't comparing Rollins chokeslam airtime and bump to anyone elses. Was just saying I was impressed given that he had just worked two matches in a row right before the chokeslam. If that chokeslam had happened after just ONE match and not two, I wouldn't have been that impressed. The fact that he wrestled the 2 matches back to back and got up that high is what made me kinda go "Damn. Not bad at all." That's all. But yeah, Brock always took a great chokeslam, too, no doubt. (Y)


----------



## genghis hank (Jun 27, 2014)

Would like to see Sami Zayn return to accept the U.S. Title open challenge. With Owens just winning the IC title it'd be a great time to build for a title vs title feud between the two.


----------



## lizbigbots (Sep 21, 2015)

inb4 deanambroselover/Kelly Kelly fan says "inb4 the fuckery".


----------



## The Bloodline (Jan 3, 2012)

ShowStopper said:


> Look at the airtime this guy got, after just wrestling TWO matches back to back:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





LiterallyNothing said:


> Brock is still the best at taking chokeslams


while we're on the subject, I actually think Cena gets some of the best height on all of his choke slams


















Oh and Im predicting at least 2 rematches for tonight show


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

No FUCKS given over Kane/Rollins, the Great White Ginger DOPE, Cena's LOLIWIN open challenge & so forth. Really hoping on a positive update on the Stinger though......






Hope I can add more to that vid in the future........


----------



## UntilDawn (Sep 2, 2015)

I really hope Heyman and Brock come to Raw tonight, Owens' IC open challenge, and maybe a tag title rematch.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I wonder how often Taker will be on Raw from now to the go-home show of HIAC. I gotta give Sting credit for showing up more than your typical part timer, especially for a match that he knew he was going to lose. Props to Sting.


----------



## Hydra (Feb 22, 2011)

Expectations are dirt low for me. Sounds like a same old crap incoming. 

And Kane in the title scene once again :StephenA2 ... No disrespect to Kane, but I'm tired of seeing him in the main event/title scene. I just can't believe the WWE thinks this is what people want to see and are willing to watch this over football. Kane/Rollins for title just isn't a money feud and they are fools if they think it is.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Thank goodness for MNF, because I've got 0 fucks to give about this Raw. Kane fighting for the WWE title in 2015. :mj4

Guess they like the low ratings.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

New Day will save Raw


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Simply Flawless said:


> New Day will save Raw


They always do.:wink2:


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

The thought of Kane in the title picture in 2015 is just depressing. Looking forward to seeing Owens as the IC champ and I hope Sasha gets inserted into the Divas title picture.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

Not watching Raw live for the rest of 2015 until Meth drops the belt(not to Shame-ass) or something intriguing happens to make me want to tune in(Reigns heel turn, some invasion-type angle, Austin as a foil to the Borethority, Russo being brought back with creative control or Vince stepping down, Goldberg returning, etc.). Any interesting segment I'll catch on YT. Will watch the ppvs though not entirely, but it depends.


----------



## Louaja89 (Feb 4, 2014)

Kane is back in the title picture so they can blame him and not Rollins for the ratings.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

In before the fuckery

I have my vodka ready A-C-P


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

In b4 the obligatory Sasha Banks vs. Paige match.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

deanambroselover said:


> In before the fuckery
> 
> I have my vodka ready A-C-P





TheRockPwnsAll said:


> Expectations are dirt low for me. Sounds like a same old crap incoming.


Well we could watch 2 Broke Girls. Not for humor as it isn't that good, but Kat Dennings tits must be more entertaining than Raw


----------



## KakeRock (Jul 29, 2013)

Leonardo Spanky said:


> In b4 the obligatory Sasha Banks vs. Paige match.


Almost nothing suprises me anymore _but_ if they do it for the EIGHT time i will be shocked  :side: :no:


----------



## Ajay West (Jan 26, 2015)

My expectations are lower than ever, so come on WWE surprise me.. I'm actually only really looking forward to seeing the New Day and hearing Xavier play the trombone. Kane meh....


----------



## Ajay West (Jan 26, 2015)

Sting opening the show allegedly?


----------



## DemonKane_Legend (Jan 24, 2015)

GAD247 said:


> Kane can already get the fuck off my television


Kane is a legend and he's the best. Kane is going to end that boring reign of rollins once and for all.

Keep hating son

Tonight we're gonna see this:


----------



## Ajay West (Jan 26, 2015)

Can't help but think the only thing that will save this Raw from being awful, is if Sting is actually going to have a proper emotional retirement.


----------



## DemonKane_Legend (Jan 24, 2015)

Sting is going to announce his retirement and he's goign to put that "I'm too old for this shit" face


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

Not long now til the fuckery


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

After the big party at Lambeau last night made it back to the land of the living in time to watch NOC before Raw

:rusevyes


----------



## thedeparted_94 (May 9, 2014)

What's the chances of D-Bryan showing up? close to zero? okay :crying:


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Another bloody six man tag 

At least New Day & Rusev have the makings of an entertaining partnership.


----------



## Ajay West (Jan 26, 2015)

Alright_Mate said:


> Another bloody six man tag
> 
> At least New Day & Rusev have the makings of an entertaining partnership.


Standard Raw booking, 6 man tags. Wouldn't be a real Raw episode without one.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

Just remembering in my dream last night I watched a vignette showcasing Jeff Hardys return to wwe - Sad now that was only a dream


----------



## thedeparted_94 (May 9, 2014)

This NCIS show looks horrible btw


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

Glad you made it A-C-P


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

here comes the fuckery


----------



## Memphis7 (Aug 20, 2015)

INB4 fuckery


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Let the complaining begin!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Thought Sting was starting the night off... Hmm.


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo (May 5, 2015)

Starting with Bray instead of Rollins, nice changup.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Wait, no Seth or Authority opening raw?!?!?!? :wow


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Let the #WWEFUCKERY begin


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

You know Bray, when Luke said you were the GOAT, that isn't what he meant.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

I thought Sting was opening


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Bray looks like he's spent to much time in hot topic.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

A refreshing DEH opening.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*SLOW DOWN, WYATT! DAMN!*


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

So where's Sting


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

Sting sure looks different.


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

Wyatt Family kicking off the show? Awesome.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Here we go!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

A-C-P said:


> Let the #WWEFUCKERY begin


*
:yay ACP IS BACK! I thought you were dead from alcohol poisoning *


----------



## Ajay West (Jan 26, 2015)

Nice new look for Sting.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Interesting start with Bray.


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

The warning sky sports gives before each episode of raw makes me laugh, "this show contains scenes not suitable for children". Vince won't like that, it's PG damnit'


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

It's about time Wyatts opened RAW.


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*Hey, Bray's starting the show.*


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

DEHstiny


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

The fuckery has begun


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

Cuz Roman is the only one who deserves a mention...


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Wyatts starting Raw is refreshing. But why is he out cutting a promo on Reigns when his team beat Reigns' team last night :aries2


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Seems like they are in a really tiny arena tonight. 

Also Laredo Texas is a shithole. If you live there and I have offended you the only thing I can say is "I'm sorry. I'm sorry that you live in a shithole."


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

So glad the Wyatts opened Raw. Very refreshing.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Legit BOSS said:


> A-C-P said:
> 
> 
> > Let the #WWEFUCKERY begin
> ...



:ha I tried last night


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

Bray starting the show WTF


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Time for fuckery.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*HURRY UP AND GO KICK HIS ASS, ROMAN! DAMN!*

Haha, I like both.


----------



## Stung like Sting (Sep 11, 2015)

AMAZiinnnnnnnnng.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Young God Seth Rollins said:


> Cuz Roman is the only one who deserves a mention...


*Because duh, it's HIS feud. This was never Dean's feud. He was just an assistant.*


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Surprised Roman isn't looking over his shoulder every 10 seconds after last night.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> Wyatts starting Raw is refreshing. But why is he out cutting a promo on Reigns when his team beat Reigns' team last night :aries2


He said backstage that this was only a bump in the war they have between them basically. Saw it on Youtube it was probably on there site as well.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Having Bray do his promo first isn't fair to the other "talent." He's light years better than anyone in the locker room in that department. Cool of him to open Raw though. Someone was actually thinking about him?!?!


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Sting has put on some weight since last night.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Legit BOSS said:


> *Because duh, it's his feud.*


:ti

Oh it's true, it's damn true.


----------



## Stung like Sting (Sep 11, 2015)

Hammertron said:


> Just remembering in my dream last night I watched a vignette showcasing Jeff Hardys return to wwe - Sad now that was only a dream


the dream is dead.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Dean lost his sole pair of jeans. That's why he's not out there.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

rofl Bray laughing looked like he was directing it at the dopey 30% crowd Roman chant.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Nice change to not have Seth opening the show with the same old promo we have been hearing for a year

So instead we will open with Bray who has been cutting the same promo for 2 year

Brilliant


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

They're in LAREDO???

:ti


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

BuzzKillington said:


> Dean lost his sole pair of jeans. That's why he's not out there.



:mj2 RIP Jeans Ambrose


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I just got on. Where is this from tonight?


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Romans Reigns finally get cheered. Thank god. Tired of hearing him constantly booed, people still acting like he is getting that major push from last year or something


----------



## Stung like Sting (Sep 11, 2015)

Sting is going to end the show with his retirement as Steve not as Sting...


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Good to see that Bray didn't back down initially at least.


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

Holy shit, how badass does Strowman look?


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

Are Roman's eyes back to being brown? If so, thank God.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

#clotheslinecitybitch


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*YES, STARTING WITH A BRAWL!!! THIS IS HYPE!!! THIS IS GREAT BOOKING :russo*


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Not to join the bashing Roman bandwagon, but wtf is that artificial spine shit he's got on his vest lol


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Bad ass Roman Reigns. O hell yeah!!


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Is it me or does Roman Reigns fight like the Undertaker from the late 90s?


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Wow! A heel accepted an impromptu fight? It's been a fucking while!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

A-C-P said:


> :mj2 RIP Jeans Ambrose


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Babygurl ducklips is such a fucking buzzkill.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Reigns is kayfabe an idiot. :lol


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Raw not starting with a match but with a brawl :wow


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Roman please stop the superman punch. PLEASE


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I don't even know why these guys are feuding anymore..


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

SHIV said:


> I just got on. Where is this from tonight?


Vince garage by the looks of it


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Damn, I honestly thought Dean would finally be able to do something instead of playing second fiddle to captain charismaless.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

I'm glad someone was actually thinking about Bray Wyatt enough to have him start the show.

Instead of "oh yeah bray, didn't we shoot a vignette a few days ago at the studios in Connecticut? Yeah just put that sometime in the second hour. I Okay who do we have next?"


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Ambrose the cavalry :cole


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

ShowStopper said:


> They're in LAREDO???
> 
> :ti


Horrible place. If any of the wrestlers tried to cross the border there I think they would all be kidnapped by the cartel within 10 minutes.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

:hmm Strowman is short for Stronger than Roman.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Well at least it isn't a 20 min. Authority promo.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Crowd is so dead


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

So this feud is continuing? I thought it was over last night?


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

and Dean Ambrose is fighting like he's Stone Cold. 


:hmm:


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*OH GREAT, MY LAST POST WAS FOR NOTHIN'!*


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

This is much better than the Authority's garbage to open RAW.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

I fucking love this. Such a fresh opening after months of Rollins or Authority opening with 20 minute promos.


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

Where's Y2J


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

I love the booking of Strowman.


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

Refreshing to see a different fued start off the show.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

boo no 20 minute promo


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

1 week away :maury


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

They send one referee to try and stop a 5 man brawl :ha


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

ORTON! :mark:


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Oh goody Boreton


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This storyline has been going on forever. Just turn Reigns or Ambrose and get on with it. This shit is dragging like crazy.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

RANDY :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

So much for that vacation :lmao


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

Getting Orton over.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Orton fresh off his couple week vacation. Time for a six-man.


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

BOOOOO


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

rofl Orton? Come on.


----------



## fifty_ (May 13, 2014)

That arena is so small


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Wheres Jericho


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*WE GOT A 6 MAN TAG TEAM MATCH TONIGHT PLAYAS!*


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Well if Orton didn't show last night he was going to appear tonight. Who writes this crap?


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Orton wakes the crowd up


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Tag match up next.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*RANDY MUTHAFUCKIN' ORTON!*


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

This start to RAW is so much better than a 30-40 min Authority monologue!


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Haven't marked out for Randy like that in a while.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Reigns and Ambrose needed ORTON to finally get the better of Stroman.

:ha


----------



## Dopeeey (Jan 20, 2014)

Well Orton is back.


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

I'm only happy at Orton interfering because I think it'll end with his joining the Wyatt Family.

Orton joining the Wyatt Family has the potential to be epic and totally refresh his stale character.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Between Orton and Ambrose. Imagine all the cracky tales, cocaine and hos.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Tag team match playa!!!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Haha thought Jericho wold come out there, not Orton.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Why don't one of these dumbasses grab a steel chair. This is why the modern show is so dumb. It insult the intelligence, for years people used chairs for these types of situations.


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

What a refreshing opening.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Orton might be a decent placeholder for a while?


----------



## Walking Deadman (May 12, 2014)

Raw needs more brawls. Tonight and Undertaker/Lesnar last month are an example why.


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

Roman is getting ready more and more as each week passes 

I can't wait till he wins the belt


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Legit BOSS said:


> *WE GOT A 6 MAN TAG TEAM MATCH TONIGHT PLAYAS!*


*HOLLA, HOLLA, HOLLA!*


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

Has Michael Cole's face always looked this rough or did something happen?


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Why would you cut to the announcers ignoring what just happened right there? Fucking awful.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

This is the one time where I'm sad there wasn't an Authority promo opening


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Orton is fired up, probably cause Reigns/Ambrose chose a part-timer over him. :grin2:


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo (May 5, 2015)

Randy should've been the partner last night. 

"The Viper" can fit in with this broken Shield.


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

So why didn't orton just team with them last night storyline wise? He looks completely fine.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

FITZ said:


> Orton might be a decent placeholder for a while?


Yeah, apparently Vacant is out for a while with injury so Randy had to fill in.


----------



## PurityOfEvil (Aug 14, 2015)

I actually enjoyed that.

Good to see something different kick-off a Raw instead of the usual Authority or Rollins segment.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

God damn that was amazing. BEST start to Raw in I can't remember how long.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

ABigLegend said:


> I'm only happy at Orton interfering because I think it'll end with his joining the Wyatt Family.
> 
> Orton joining the Wyatt Family has the potential to be epic and totally refresh his stale character.


Orton isn't joining the Wyatts. With The Authority HHH could give Orton the title, what can Bray offer Orton?


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Remember the days when WWE didn't do so much damn post PPV recap spoiling because they used to try to save for the Tuesday night PPV re-run.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

So they are just going to have another 6 man at HIAC just with Orton instead of Y2J

:ha


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

The ending seems even more shitty re-watching it.


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

Amazing how much variety can spruce things up, huh?


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Believe That said:


> Roman is getting ready more and more as each week passes
> 
> I can't wait till he wins the belt


Main event at Mania next year. Pretty much a given


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Rollins selling last nights matches with a limp

:banderas


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Kane in a title feud in 2015 :lel


----------



## PurityOfEvil (Aug 14, 2015)

Right... what the fuck?


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:lmao :lmao The fuck is this?


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Oh god, they're going with the split personality shit.


----------



## Hydra (Feb 22, 2011)

WTF.....?


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

New Kane gimmick!


----------



## Ajay West (Jan 26, 2015)

gamegenie said:


> Remember the days when WWE didn't do so much damn post PPV recap spoiling because they used to try to save for the Tuesday night PPV re-run.


 I wouldn't mind it if I didn't have to rewatch it with pictures and audio.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Joseph Park!


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Well. Corporate Kane is back. fpalm


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

SHIV said:


> :hmm Strowman is short for Stronger than Roman.


:surprise:


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

What in the fuck is this?


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

Oh jeeez lol


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Kane multiple personality ?


----------



## Memphis7 (Aug 20, 2015)

LOL da fuck is this


----------



## Dan Rodmon (Jan 19, 2012)

Bi polar Kane :ti


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

duel personality kane
so lame


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Oh what fresh hell is this?


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Really? No mask? REALLY?


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Attitude Era poster featuring Triple H, Trish, HBK, Mankind, Stone Cold, Undertaker and Rock.

I want it.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I don't know about anyone else, but I did not like the all white Rollins wore last night.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Kane back to Corporate in ONE DAY :ha*


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

LMAO, Director of Operations Kane.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

This is some split personality shit going on lol


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

LOL what the fuck? Kane's got split personality disorder? :lmao


----------



## SóniaPortugal (Dec 6, 2013)

Roman vs Wyatt = but this never ends?

Kane....fpalmfpalmfpalm


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

KuritaDavion said:


> Orton isn't joining the Wyatts. With The Authority HHH could give Orton the title, what can Bray offer Orton?


Bray is a cult leader. Orton is mentally unstable. It shouldn't be too hard to write.

Bray controlling a vicious Orton has the potential to be awesome.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

A Kane split personality storyline :ha


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Never seen a split personality angle before. So fresh! fpalm


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

gamegenie said:


> Remember the days when WWE didn't do so much damn post PPV recap spoiling because they used to try to save for the Tuesday night PPV re-run.


Dude, who's the chick in your sig?


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Kane the Abyss.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Joseph Park gimmick is awesome!


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Okay this is kinda interesting lol


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Lol don't tell me this storyline is going to be like Joseph Parks and Abyss. :ti


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

Split personality Kane, hmmm.


----------



## Hydra (Feb 22, 2011)

Hmmm a schizo Kane _might_ be fun lol


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Is Kane trying to be like Abyss... and his alternate personality?


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*They're doing a fucking alter-ego storyline with Kane. fpalm*


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

The people running the show aren't there "yet". Poor writing


----------



## christien62 (Oct 22, 2013)

dfkm the fuckery has began


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

No way I'm sitting through that again. I'm out.


----------



## The Aesthetic Ray (Nov 20, 2012)

I like this. This will be fun.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

werewolf Kane :maury


----------



## fifty_ (May 13, 2014)

Multi personality Kane lol


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Well.. that was.. strange.

Are they finally going for a split personality gimmick?


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

birthday_massacre said:


> duel personality kane
> so lame


I kind of like it. 

Corporate Director of Operations Kane is much fresher than played out ugly mask wearing Kane.


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

This is amazing.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The 3 Faces of Foley? Now, the 2 Faces of Kane!

:ha


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

The alter ego kane era has arrived...


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Corporate Kane is now Passive Aggressive Kane.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

lol, I can't be the only one who laughed at Kane in a suit acting like nothing has happened. Maybe I was lol.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

The Aesthetic Ray said:


> I like this. This will be fun.


I agree, this might be fun

Best opening to raw in a while


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

That segment should have been terrible, this storyline already is...but dammit, I kinda enjoyed it.


----------



## Stung like Sting (Sep 11, 2015)

I wish they would just do 3 hours of New Day dancing.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Kane is now a schizo......that's actually not that bad of an explanation of his entire career.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Don't really mind it :lol


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Jim Ross said:


> Lol don't tell me this storyline is going to be like Joseph Parks and Abyss. :ti


The writers can't come up with something original.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

I can't believe its 2015 and this junk is the world title scene


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

*OMFG ARE THEY DOING A MULTI PERSONALTY GIMMICK WITH KANE. LMAO*


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Kane is very entertaining in backstage segments.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

Dis dat dr. jekyll and mr. hyde shit. Director of Operations and Demon Kane shit.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

Jim Ross said:


> Lol don't tell me this storyline is going to be like Joseph Parks and Abyss. :ti


Probably a lot better. The whole Parks thing was odd how it played out lets just say....


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

:lol


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

I will never understand vince's obsession with Kane and Big Show


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

KingLobos said:


> Attitude Era poster featuring Triple H, Trish, HBK, Mankind, Stone Cold, Undertaker and Rock.
> 
> I want it.


Fuck :mark: I have it somewhere. Acquired it from someone years ago. Red wasn't it?


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

This is an insult to a parakeet's intelligence.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

The main feud of their main show, in 2015, is revolving around....Corporate Kane :lmao


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Jim Ross said:


> Lol don't tell me this storyline is going to be like Joseph Parks and Abyss. :ti


So WWE's guy ripping off TNA's guy who is a ripoff of the guy who's ripping him off. It's an infinity chain of stupid.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Split personality Kane?

Someone has some work to do:


----------



## Dopeeey (Jan 20, 2014)

Man they should have kept masked kane. Lame move WWE xD


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Okay well if they are going to have Kane on tv, and I really really wish they wouldn't, at least this is an interesting change to his character. I have literally seen all that "The Devils Favorite Demon" Kane has to offer.

Now if only Cena would change his character.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

In a matter of 2 minutes, I'm fully convinced that they're going to go with Corporate Kane instead of Demon Kane v. Rollins at HITC.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Kinda reminds me of that Abyss/Joseph Park angle they had on TNA.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

This is bringing back memories of that fake Kane storyline :ti


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

But do we really really need Rollins to job to Cena again? FFS...


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

This Final Coubtdown GIECO commercial, reminding me of D Bryan

:mj2


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

That was actually refreshingly humorous. Kane is as stale as they come, but this actually piqued my interest a bit. They're injecting some life into him. 

Also, Rollins just seems like a bigger deal now. Is that just me?


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

ShowStopper said:


> The 3 Faces of Foley? Now, the 2 Faces of Kane!
> 
> :ha


Don't forget Concessions Kane.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

To be honest, the dual personality thing is the best thing they could've come up with if they were going to use Kane anyway. Really pleasantly surprised, segment was fun. The opener was pretty good as well. 

Refreshing !


----------



## BK Festivus (Sep 10, 2007)

I don't think they're doing a multiple personality angle. He's probably just messing with Rollins to get in his head.


----------



## Ajay West (Jan 26, 2015)

Can we have 3 faces of Kane and get Concessions Kane on the go at the same time?


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

The asshole alliance?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

ABigLegend said:


> Bray is a cult leader. Orton is mentally unstable. It shouldn't be too hard to write.
> 
> Bray controlling a vicious Orton has the potential to be awesome.


But Orton likes _nobody_. The only reason he stayed with The Authority is the power they held and they could fire him. And even then eventually he fought them.


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

Neville...ZzZzZz piss break.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

This feud is still continuing?


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

lol and RAW's momentum is dead.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Rematchamania


----------



## Tiago (Jun 13, 2005)

Astro Alliance? I thought they were the Cosmic Wasteland! Make up your minds WWE!


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

So.... Rollins gets to job to Cena again? YAAAAAAAAY


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Really getting tired of Stardust/Neville feud. Can Stardust move on from this shit please :mj2


----------



## Dopeeey (Jan 20, 2014)

I do like the Lucha Dragons dance.


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

Kane and big show in a split personality team, will you get "demon" or "corporate" Kane, will you get heel or face big show.


----------



## SóniaPortugal (Dec 6, 2013)

Kane has a split personality ... I like the idea but how this is WWE i already know it that will end badly
So I will not even bother to have hope


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Welp, time for football


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


> :surprise:


He is Doomsday to Reigns Superman, and he will eventually be destroyed by our friendly neighborhood superhero.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

The same matches from the pay per view


----------



## xNECROx (Dec 16, 2014)

Raw is Rematch.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

checkcola said:


> I can't believe its 2015 and this junk is the world title scene


I can. 

Go back to 2001. When WCW went under getting bought by the competition, it was the end of pro-wrestling and it's been free-falling ever since.


----------



## christien62 (Oct 22, 2013)

im so sick of Neville makes me wanna pee


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

SINCARA GHOST STILL EXISTS LOLOL


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Botch CARA!

We've missed you!


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> Fuck :mark: I have it somewhere. Acquired it from someone years ago. Red wasn't it?


I don't think so, it was the one in the Authorities room they just showed. It's the cover from the book.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

ROFL SIN BOTCHA


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Previous segment: A guy with dissociative identity disorder. 
Current segment: A guy with dissociative identity disorder.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*SIN CARA JUST BOTCHED AGAIN :LOL*


----------



## D-Bag (Jul 30, 2012)

Vintage sin cara 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

LMAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Botch central...


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo (May 5, 2015)

Sin Cara botches.........again


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

botch cara has returned ... seriously this crowd wouldn't pop for a fucking cena heel turn.


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

That one guy chanting ''Stardust'' :lmao


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

TyAbbotSucks said:


> Welp, time for football


You mean you were trying to decide?!


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

P5YC40D3L1C said:


> Joseph Park!




Vince stealing storylines like it´s 1997. I can´t wait for the Muslim Coalition, Final Match Mafia and Kings&Sevens. 

I just have one question how far did EC3 and Dixie go. :vince5


----------



## Memphis7 (Aug 20, 2015)

Hey its teddy long's son


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

I actually feel bad, botching on live TV sucks. Remember this is not the same Sin Cara as before. This is his first botch in over a year


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

SHIV said:


> He is Doomsday to Reigns Superman, and he will eventually be destroyed by our friendly neighborhood superhero.


Who has less charisma, Reigns or Henry Cavill?


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

:lol *That fucking botch.*


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Sin Cara botching means all is right in the world :lol


----------



## PaulHeyamnGuy (Feb 2, 2015)

it makes me so sad when Sin Cara botches.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Creative:What kinda RAW you want fam?

Vince:Just fuck it up

Creative:Say no more


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

Wait what is this a different Sin Cara wtf? lol so random to start botching again after all this time >.<.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

As nice as it was to start Raw with something different than an Authoriry or Rollins promo

Raw instead starting with 2 never ending 6 man feuds


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

PunkShoot said:


> SINCARA GHOST STILL EXISTS LOLOL


The Ghost of Hunico.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Memphis7 said:


> Hey its teddy long's son


Teddy Short


----------



## Stung like Sting (Sep 11, 2015)

More Cena v Rollins...

are there only two wrestlers at WWE?


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

*Sincara is legit hurt.*


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

KingLobos said:


> I don't think so, it was the one in the Authorities room they just showed. It's the cover from the book.


Man that's a great poster.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

ElTerrible said:


> Vince stealing storylines like it´s 1997. I can´t wait for the Muslim Coalition, Final Match Mafia and Kings&Sevens.
> 
> I just have one question how far did EC3 and Dixie go. :vince5


You forgot the "Beatup group"..lol


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Loving this crowd so far.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

Botches can be funny and can be dangerous, but as a wrestling fan as big as I am I feel bad when it happens to anyone out there on raw


----------



## Stung like Sting (Sep 11, 2015)

gamegenie said:


> I can.
> 
> Go back to 2001. When WCW went under getting bought by the competition, it was the end of pro-wrestling and it's been free-falling ever since.


You are spot on.

We have had 14 years of nuff, nuffs and void.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

You're really going to let this match goto commercial? And Sin Botcha is hurt too, just end it. No one is gonna complain.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

wkc_23 said:


> Creative:What kinda RAW you want fam?
> 
> Vince:Just fuck it up
> 
> Creative:Say no more


This is how I picture Creative meetings at the WWE:

WWE Creative Team Member: "I've got a really shitty idea"

:vince2 "Yeh well I bet I can make it even shittier"


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

Neville's attire is the most boring colour I've ever seen.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Kane


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Love the Beautiful Disaster kick. 

Raw has started very well. No complaints from me... yet.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

it's a shame how WWE fans turned on Rey Mysterio. 

So Rey Mysterio went to AAA

A wrestler ends up dying. 

Now I don't know what happened to Rey Rey.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

mattheel said:


> But do we really really need Rollins to job to Cena again? FFS...


Everyone jobs to cena

Fuck it vince, just dedicate every show to cena fucktard


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

Stung like Sting said:


> You are spot on.
> 
> We have had 14 years of nuff, nuffs and void.


Roughly how long the cancer named Cena has been in the business.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Stung like Sting said:


> You are spot on.
> 
> We have had 14 years of nuff, nuffs and void.


Yep, we've been in freefall since, even the ratings/viewers reflect it.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*WHAT THE HELL DID I MISS!?*
(I stepped away from the TV for a while. I'll find out though. lol)


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

I swear that Sin Cara mask is cursed. :lol

Hunico should seriously refuse to wear that thing.


----------



## Stung like Sting (Sep 11, 2015)

The people of the Uniter States of Unconsciousness love our John Cena.

he is Americas boy.

Red, white and blue and comes home every night to eat Momma's apple pie.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

Soul Cat said:


> Love the Beautiful Disaster kick.


Great 311 song too :smile2:


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

gamegenie said:


> it's a shame how WWE fans turned on Rey Mysterio.
> 
> So Rey Mysterio went to AAA
> 
> ...


Not cool


----------



## Krispenwah (Oct 29, 2014)

Dr.Boo said:


> Sin Cara botching means all is right in the world :lol


It means something is wrong, i mean or the both wrestlers that played the character are botch machines (Mistico and Hunico) or the Sin Cara character is cursed.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

The "Corporate Kane" drinking game has resumed.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

Hunico's first botch I have ever seen him do. I blame the mask


----------



## DanielBlitzkrieg (Jul 10, 2014)

Kane's character is currently twice as cartoony as Seth Rollins's, but Seth Rollins's behavior is twice as cartoony as Kane's.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Somebody better call 911...I think they flatlined the crowd..


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Stung like Sting said:


> The people of the Uniter States of Unconsciousness love our John Cena.
> 
> he is Americas boy.
> 
> Red, white and blue and comes home every night to eat Momma's apple pie.


Speak for yourself

Cena turns me into a traitor


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Why the fuck is Kane "Corporate Kane" again?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

The Ascension - making a wasteland out of this segment.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Kalisto to get that hot tag. :curry


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

This cosmic story line is the type of story line you turn off the tv when a person who don't watch wrestling comes in the room.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Vertebreaker, please.


----------



## Stung like Sting (Sep 11, 2015)

TheMenace said:


> Roughly how long the cancer named Cena has been in the business.


John Cena is so one-dimensional that he is a piece of cardboard.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Jerichoholic274 said:


> Who has less charisma, Reigns or Henry Cavill?


Reigns. Cavill at least proved in Man From Uncle that he has some


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Neville wearing Daniel Bryan's colors always throws me off a bit.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Newsflash to WWE. If you are going to have a 15+ minute tag team match. Have someone in the damn match who is actually a draw. All these losers are jobbers and channel changers.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

LMFAO DOUBLE BOTCH, his head hit the table LOL


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

This match has been good so far. :shrug


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Botchy finish.


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*Jesus Christ, Sin Cara is killing himself out there.*


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

We can determine whether the Sin Cara mask is cursed now. Is Hunico's finger okay after that dive to the outside?


----------



## Hydra (Feb 22, 2011)

I may be in the minority but I hate these high-flying spotfest matches


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

P5YC40D3L1C said:


> Neville wearing Daniel Bryan's colors always throws me off a bit.



Vince thinks every "vanilla midget" looks the same so he thinks people will just think Neville is Daniel Bryan


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

Stung like Sting said:


> John Cena is so one-dimensional that he is a piece of cardboard.


He's such a horrible wrestler and actor, it isn't right he has had the success he's had just cause he knows how to kiss ass , say yes, and is strong


----------



## Stung like Sting (Sep 11, 2015)

Jobbers gonna Job.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Remember when the Ascension where the next big thing?? :Jordan


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

WTF was that botchy ass sloppy finish, holy shit


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Kayfabe wise, if I'm Rollins why would I even want the US Title back? I'd just turn the match down and let Cena keep the US Title. Fuck that.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Kalisto with that awesome performance. :moyes1


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Believe That said:


> This cosmic story line is the type of story line you turn off the tv when a person who don't watch wrestling comes in the room.


If WWE still was aiming for teenagers and adults like they were in the late 90s. 


Stardust would be nothing like this cartoon clown he is currently. 


He'd be a creepy, androgynous, perv, feeling up on wrestler's asses who step in the ring against him. 


A shame Stardust can't be a true evolution of his brother Goldust.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

The Roadwussies just got buried in Mexico.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I REALLY hope Cena DOES NOT go back to doing those open challenge burial matches!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

This is one of those cases where they should have ignored the rematch stip and just let Rollins be. It's not a good idea to have Rollins lose to Cena again. I would imagine there will be some flakey finish?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So I flip onto Raw and I see the preshow match from last night and I hear that Cena/Rollins for the US Title, part of last night's main event and the best match on the show, is happening tonight. 

You know? Why should I waste 9.99 a month on this shit when you just give it away for free? 

Oh yeah...NXT. That's right.


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

I'm over seeing Seth Rollins and John Cena wrestle each other. There is absolutely no need for a rematch.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

wkc_23 said:


> Creative:What kinda RAW you want fam?
> 
> Vince:Just fuck it up
> 
> Creative:Say no more


*Barbershop jokes on WF roud*


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo (May 5, 2015)

Kalisto killed it there


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

A 15 + min tag match on RAW, Man WWE need to go back to 2 hours RAW


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

I don't understand why they're doing Cena/Rollins for the US Title again tonight.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

NateC said:


> I'm over seeing Seth Rollins and John Cena wrestle each other. There is absolutely no need for a rematch.


I agree. If any it should be a rematch of Seth vs Sting.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Abel Headliner said:


> This is one of those cases where they should have ignored the rematch stip and just let Rollins be. It's not a good idea to have Rollins lose to Cena again. I would imagine there will be some flakey finish?


Maybe they will have Rollins just about to win and then has masked Kane come down to attack Rollins?


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

gamegenie said:


> I agree. If any it should be a rematch of Seth vs Sting.


Sting can hit Rollins with his walker :/


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Kalisto unsurprisingly looking like a boss in that match. Hopefully he and Cara get into serious title contention soon.



P5YC40D3L1C said:


> Neville wearing Daniel Bryan's colors always throws me off a bit.


That's understandable, but it was clearly done to further accentuate him being the Red Arrow to Amell's Green Arrow.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

ABigLegend said:


> I don't understand why they're doing Cena/Rollins for the US Title again tonight.


Because Rollins beat Cena at Summerslam, so he needs to follow that up with no less than 4 consecutive losses to Cena now

:cena


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

I want to see a singles Kalisto run on NXT. Dude is a class performer.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Abel Headliner said:


> This is one of those cases where they should have ignored the rematch stip and just let Rollins be. It's not a good idea to have Rollins lose to Cena again. I would imagine there will be some flakey finish?


Rollins gets DQ'ed, Sheamus comes out, attacks Rollins. Kane comes out, attacks everyone.



> A 15 + min tag match on RAW, Man WWE need to go back to 2 hours RAW


It's not the 15 min. tag, it's the 15 min. tag that means nothing involving people and a feud no one cares about that drags the show.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So I flip onto Raw and I see the preshow match from last night and I hear that Cena/Rollins for the US Title, part of last night's main event and the best match on the show, is happening tonight. 

You know? Why should I waste 9.99 a month on this shit when you just give it away for free? 

Oh yeah...NXT. That's right.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Creative at this point: The crowd is still alive, how can we bore them to death now?

: Go get Big Slow.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Even has a little mug :lol


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Every match they have on RAW outlives its usefulness. That tag match didn't need a commercial break.


----------



## PaulHeyamnGuy (Feb 2, 2015)

ABigLegend said:


> I don't understand why they're doing Cena/Rollins for the US Title again tonight.


becaus they need to write seth rollins off the US title picture with fuckery.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Everyone knows it was not Kane under the mask not Glenn Jacobs but someone else. An even bigger badder demon than Kane could ever be. The man who has taught Kane everything Kane knows about doing evil. The fiercest monster of them all..
*


----------



## Stung like Sting (Sep 11, 2015)

Hammertron said:


> He's such a horrible wrestler and actor, it isn't right he has had the success he's had just cause he knows how to kiss ass , say yes, and is strong


John Cena is the worst thing to happen to wrestling Ever!










He is a BORING, one dimensional figure that has sapped the life out of Wrestling...

Please can he turn heel or do something that gives him some nuance...


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

I swear HHH & Stephanie don't have Seth's back anymore.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

"If what you're saying is true..." 
Triple H is neither sure nor concerned about whether Kane is employed?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

They are moving at an absolute snail's pace with this Rollins' face turn/Rollins/HHH feud, but they are slowly but surely getting there. Just at an extremely SLOW pace.

:ha


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

A-C-P said:


> Because Rollins beat Cena at Summerslam, so he needs to follow that up with no less than 4 consecutive losses to Cena now
> 
> :cena


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Rollins seems like the annoying step-son


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Steph ruins segments.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

Im having major deja vu. Like I seen this RAW before.

Kane not getting along with rollins. Big show still around.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

SMH so not only does Kane have multiple personalities, but it's all in Rollins' head too :lmao


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

So is the storyline here that even the people working for the WWE are confused by their own storylines now


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

God the title looks so good..... off the waist of Ryback.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Trying to pretend like Triple H and Stephanie don't know if what seth is saying is true or not makes no sense since it was all on video, off to Monday Night Football...


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Ryback looks so stupid. Wearing goofy ass colors like he's John Cena.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

Ryback needs to be fed a pink slip......


----------



## Ajay West (Jan 26, 2015)

Saxton was right when he just said NOC will quickly be a distant memory.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

That was legit like 90 seconds between ad breaks.


Fuck yourself Dunn.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Thats a record 3 minutes between commercials,Fuckinhell


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

A-C-P said:


> So is the storyline here that even the people working for the WWE are confused by their own storylines now


Well when the boss can barely remember half the things he sets up, the staff can't be far behind.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Is Ryback getting his rematch too?

Because honestly I think he was better off IC champ than KO. Sorry KO fans, sometimes the title doesn't make you anything better.... which is why the belt was better on the waste of Ryback. 


Kevin Owens can own without a belt.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Somebody tell me how is Owens raking Ryback's eyes controversial?


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

That goosebumps movie looks so terrible, too bad.


----------



## Hydra (Feb 22, 2011)

Another commercial?? WTF


----------



## DanielBlitzkrieg (Jul 10, 2014)

John Cena has perfected the art of Ten Times in a Lifetime. It gives him more burial material to make the fans sit through re-matches in every single feud he has than to just beat them once and for all.

Even Hitler only invaded Europe once.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

The G.O.A.T said:


> Somebody tell me how is Owens raking Ryback's eyes controversial?


Yeah, it's not like it was a secret.


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

Fuck this, the amount of adverts and the rubbish show mean I'm throwing in the towel. I'm out.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Jerichoholic274 said:


> That was legit like 90 seconds between ad breaks.
> 
> 
> Fuck yourself Dunn.


Buckie Beaver :cornette


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Seems like we have more commercials than ever on Raw. Amazing.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*MY ELBOW*


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I'm going to make a guess and say he is facing the Miz... ZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

2 commercials 3 minutes apart. And the selling point for a viewer to stay is Ryback......with JBL screaming "He looks HUNGRY!"

Yep, this show is fucking awful.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

The G.O.A.T said:


> Somebody tell me how is Owens raking Ryback's eyes controversial?


Gouging and raking the eyes has been illegal in WWE for decades


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

finalnight said:


> Trying to pretend like Triple H and Stephanie don't know if what seth is saying is true or not makes no sense since it was all on video, off to Monday Night Football...


Speaking of Monday night, I realized I missed The Big Bang Theory's season premiere. 

Not sure if it was a wise decision to put it on Monday nights at 8PM ET up against MNF and RAW.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

So from the looks of it I could've just slept longer today, there really wasn't a need to watch NOC as I am seeing it now :shaq


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

KEVIN OWENS!


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

Owens hit L on the SNES controller


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Well Bo is jobbing tonight. Again.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Owens to squash Bo :drose

Edit: Aww, it's Ryback :grande. Oh well, Owens commentary is great too.*


----------



## Stung like Sting (Sep 11, 2015)

Are you like me; do you remember when RAW was WAR!


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

finalnight said:


> Gouging and raking the eyes has been illegal in WWE for decades


So has been hitting with a closed fist...


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

ShowStopper said:


> Seems like we have more commercials than ever on Raw. Amazing.


:vince$
happens when ya give away your product for free

They will certainly never get any of my money


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Wow, they really hate Bo Dallas, first Brock Lesnar, now Kevin Owens.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

rofl Bo on RAW? They're scraping the bottom of the barrel tonight. Cody, Ascension, Neville, Luchas, Bo, in the first hour.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Scrotey Loads said:


> Owens hit L on the SNES controller



































I feel so old for getting that reference :mj2


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

The IC title looks beautiful on KO's shoulder.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

KO is so good at being an utter and complete dick.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

lol didn't shake Cole's hand


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Owens is about to learn to Bolieve


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I am sick of not so svelte guys not wearing the belt around their waists.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Cameraman is playing the Corporate Kane drinking game.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Stung like Sting said:


> Are you like me; do you remember when RAW was WAR!


and then 9/11 happened and WWE got scared.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

Master of the feed me more...smh, hurts my brain watching ryback


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

Bo Dallas' new gimmick = KO Fanboy


----------



## Moto (May 21, 2011)

RIP BO DALLAS.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Stung like Sting said:


> Are you like me; do you remember when RAW was WAR!


Oh Hell Yeah!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Owens with the IC Title

The Indies are taking over WWE

:drose


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

Bo Dallas' gimmick is great, he's really under-used.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Bo Dallas is one creepy looking dude.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

LMFAO KO is hilarious


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

SHIV said:


> I am sick of not so svelte guys not wearing the belt around their waists.


ITS NOT A BELT GOD DAMNIT ITS A TITLE


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

So we can't get Slater or Ryder on RAW, but we get Dallas?

Get your shit together Vince.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

lol Owens saying he always liked Bo Dallas.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Godway said:


> rofl Bo on RAW? They're scraping the bottom of the barrel tonight. Cody, Ascension, Neville, Luchas, Bo, in the first hour.


That's the old 3-hour WCW Monday Nitro TNT strategy, get all the lower cards out during the first hour. 

Disco Inferno vs Alex Riley.


----------



## Hydra (Feb 22, 2011)

Ryback squash match.......meh


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

finalnight said:


> Gouging and raking the eyes has been illegal in WWE for decades





Shadowcran said:


> So has been hitting with a closed fist...


So is climbing to the top rope


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

BO spoke the truth. He should have said, Bolieve Dat, though. I would have :mark:


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

SHIV said:


> I am sick of not so svelte guys not wearing the belt around their waists.


I personally think they look better when held on the shoulder. I don't know.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Owens burying the commentators :vince$


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

rofl..WWE nowadays should have a different sort of hot dog salesman going through the crowds:

"2 shits! Anyone give 2 shits for this match!! Selling shits!! Come on people, give 2 shits!!


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

A-C-P said:


> So from the looks of it I could've just slept longer today, there really wasn't a need to watch NOC as I am seeing it now :shaq


They have just advertised it on sky box office for the same price it was last night before the show

ut


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Saxton always getting blown the fuck out by KO.


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

Big Belly Bo


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

gamegenie said:


> and then 9/11 happened and WWE got scared.


Except Stephanie, who remembered the similar adversity of the steroid scandal bringing her family together.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Don't get sassy, I'm done, lol


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

WE BOLIEVE CHANT LOL YES!


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

gamegenie said:


> That's the old 3-hour WCW Monday Nitro TNT strategy, get all the lower cards out during the first hour.
> 
> Disco Inferno vs Alex Riley.


How dare you disrespect classic WCW jobbers. Disco and Alex Wright >>> modern WWE jobbers.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Was that a 'we Bolieve' chant?


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Should've just had Ryback come out and completely dismantle a local jobber. Lol why the fuck is Bo even getting offense in


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

gamegenie said:


> If WWE still was aiming for teenagers and adults like they were in the late 90s.
> 
> 
> Stardust would be nothing like this cartoon clown he is currently.
> ...


Maybe he didn't want to be the next step of his brothers character? Maybe he wanted to put his own twist on it? Maybe he wanted to make it his own for better or for worse.


----------



## PaulHeyamnGuy (Feb 2, 2015)

'Don't believe everything you read on the internet Michael' lol.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

lol bo just got stepped on like hes a prop.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Luck wasn't on the side of the master of the Bo-lieve.


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

Chicken shit IC champ and chicken shit WWE champ and chicken shit tag team champ.

Cena is only real champ.


----------



## Razor Mike (Nov 21, 2011)

[insert chicken shit heel]


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

KaineSpawnX said:


> Except Stephanie, who remembered the similar adversity of the steroid scandal bringing her family together.


How can we forget :lel


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Soul Cat said:


> I personally think they look better when held on the shoulder. I don't know.


I just want one of them to defy convention and wear it like the traditional way. I mean, it's not even like Owens is truly fat.


----------



## Hydra (Feb 22, 2011)

zzzzzZZZZZzzzzz.....boring....


----------



## Stung like Sting (Sep 11, 2015)

But the Internet is God!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Next - Tons of Ric Flair crying. And being drunk.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Are we going to hear about Flair and Charlotte's sex celebration?


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

What happened to Bo Dallas's momentum?


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

Shit. That stupid yelling fan is there tonight as well. And I feel like Seth right now because apparently nobody else can hear him.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*WOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Can we end this team shit with the divas now?


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

Hope Paige goes crazy on flair jr.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

A Divas' segment next and I don't have to go into Pee Mode

What is this?


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

I'm dreading this woman's segment, this crowd will not pop for whatever happens here.


----------



## foc (Aug 27, 2009)

Charlotte celebration for winning Divas Title coming up next. Gotta think this is where Paige turns heel.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

SHIV said:


> I just want one of them to defy convention and wear it like the traditional way. I mean, it's not even like Owens is truly fat.


I get what you mean. Then again, Ryback is extremely bulky, and the belt looked very odd when he wore it.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Wonder if the Paige heel turn is happening. Everyone seems to thing so.......


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

I didn't know Charlotte was on Total Divas.

And even if she is what does that have to do with what's going on on Raw.


----------



## Hydra (Feb 22, 2011)

Come on.....they gotta shake things up in this "revolution"....even though I have -100 interest in Charlotte right now.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Phaedra said:


> I'm dreading this woman's segment, this crowd will not pop for whatever happens here.


The crowd very rarely pops for the divas


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

foc said:


> Charlotte celebration for winning Divas Title coming up next. Gotta think this is where *all divas become face except Charlotte*


fixed


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

KuritaDavion said:


> Next - Tons of Ric Flair crying. And being drunk.


Haha


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

A-C-P said:


> A Divas' segment next and I don't have to go into Pee Mode
> 
> What is this?


Drink more water. Quickly.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Ric Flair's 24-hours-and-counting celebration continues tonight.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

ironcladd1 said:


> Wonder if the Paige heel turn is happening. Everyone seems to thing so.......


I hope so.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Charlotte is beautiful. Too bad she has no hips or ass.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

We already had enough celebration yesterday. We don't need more of this shit. 

Oh god KuritaDavion was right.:lol


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

This drunk


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

This crowd didn't even give Flair a pop.

Maybe they're angry at him for pro-creating that Cronenberg looking thing named Charlotte.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*If they want real heat on Paige, then she needs to kick Flair in the nuts after she betrays Charlotte.*


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Flair done had him a shot or 15.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Flair is an example of how you can be a successful failure in life


----------



## RatherBeAtNitro (Jun 25, 2014)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*Who wants to bet that Flair's drunk?*


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Do I look like a drunk father


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Ric Flair was active on social media? In other news, JR was somehow double-fired.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

I will become a Paige fan tonight if she turns heel and puts Rick Flair in the figure 4.


----------



## Razor Mike (Nov 21, 2011)

Ric: LOOK WHO MY DAUGHTER IS!! WOO!!!

Charlotte: LOOK WHO MY FATHER IS!! WOO!!!


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


>


:lmao


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

'#CharlotteCelebration' is already 140 characters


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

And you look kinda fuck up, Naitch


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Drunken Ric Flair :flairdance


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

You look hammered Ric.

And here come the tears.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

I can't believe I heard Flair is going to have another run, what the fucking hell


----------



## Moto (May 21, 2011)

Does the Nature Boy have an bar tab? WOOOO!


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

:flair3:flair3:flair3


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

The Bellas new dad should come out and feud with Flair. I'd pay money for Ace vs. Flair in 2015.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

***SPOILER ALERT*****

Flair's about to cry.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Razor Mike said:


> Ric: LOOK WHO MY DAUGHTER IS!! WOO!!!
> 
> Charlotte: LOOK WHO MY FATHER IS!! WOO!!!


Keep posting. Gotta see that Lights signature more often.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

:flair3 :hbk1

What a match. What a story.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

The proudest moment is his appearance in David Flair's entrance video.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Ahh, no Ric, she did get it because of you. Don't lie, it makes Jesus cry.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Wow, I didn't know that Ric Flair is Charlotte's father.


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

Wrong Ric she got it because of YOU


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

"She didn't get it because of me" Lmao ok Ric.. whatever you say


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Classic nepotism


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Is that Ric's hearing aid or promo aid


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

finalnight said:


> Are we going to hear about Xavier Woods and Charlotte's sex celebration?


Now this would be good just to see Ric Flairs reaction. :curry2


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

That entrance would have been such a great opportunity for a Bad News Barrett promo.


----------



## Stung like Sting (Sep 11, 2015)

I just fell asleep for 20 minutes. What happened?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Think Paige will attack Charllote?


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

It sucks so bad to hear "DIVAS Champion".


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Charlotte beat a great champion?

Flair is drunk :ha


----------



## KakeRock (Jul 29, 2013)

I absolutely love it when Ric makes appearance while Charlotte is around because that means he`s sober


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*SO WHAT!?*

Hi Paige


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Charlottte looking like a mix of a Flair and a Jenner.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Aww, shame they didn't follow them to the bar after with video cams!


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

If only Flair's forehead would randomly burst open during this segment while hugging Charlotte, then her head starts gushing blood because of genetics :side:


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

:hayden3 at Naitch acknowledging his multiple divorces and Becky's hair giving of Jack Sparrow vibes.



BuzzKillington said:


> I want to see a singles Kalisto run on NXT. Dude is a class performer.


I expect him to get a solid singles push on the main roster in due time after he and Cara score the tag titles, since the WWE knows damn well that he's a very bankable star for Hispanics.


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

I hate that Ric Flair is so involved in this "Divas Revolution".


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

Here comes the tears


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Fuck this wooo shit


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

More Flair tears:lmao:lmao

I can't.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Inb4 Paige turns heel.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

This has got to end, charlotte has got to drop this immediately.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Becky making that Jack Sparrow hair look sexy.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Here comes the tears ALREADY

:ha


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

This is a train wreck 

I bet the other divas talk mad shit about her


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Charlotte consistently getting Ric's co-sign and blessing, and all David got was a shitty WWE entrance video :maury


----------



## Tiago (Jun 13, 2005)

I see Charlotte is not even selling the knee injury cause why bother right?


----------



## Hydra (Feb 22, 2011)

That "Woooo!" on her attire..... fpalm fpalm


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Charlotte wants to grow up to be a drunk


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Godway said:


> That entrance would have been such a great opportunity for a Bad News Barrett promo.


Anytime is a great opportunity for a Bad news Barrett promo.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Aaaannnnddd... Here is the waterworks.


----------



## hou713 (Aug 22, 2008)

Charlotte's character has been completely ruined. She should have never turned face.


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Paige and Becky please beat the breaks off Charlotte please.. I'm begging you


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

Abel Headliner said:


> Charlottte looking like a mix of a Flair and a Jenner.


Kendall's actually hot though.


----------



## xNECROx (Dec 16, 2014)

This is painful.;


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

The tears are legit tho, at least


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

ShowStopper said:


> :flair3 :hbk1
> 
> What a match. What a story.












:mj2


----------



## Memphis7 (Aug 20, 2015)

The feels


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

That belt doe


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

This is pathetic. Play a fucking character you dope. Cry and hug your dad on your own time, this is fucking embarrassing. This is like a funeral.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Believe That said:


> This is a train wreck
> 
> I bet the other divas talk mad shit about her


Well they're women so odds are they talk mad shit about each other.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Cringe


----------



## Stung like Sting (Sep 11, 2015)

The Divas are awesome..


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Protien Sister? :woah


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)




----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Becky looking hot tonight. Damn!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Rated R™ said:


> Kendall's actually hot though.


Not that Jenner.:mj


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Two Best Friends: RustleMania II continues!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Aww that's lovely, the Revolution has come full circle
Congrats Charlotte you deserve it :clap 

said nobody ever


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Wtf is this shite


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

Paige tits doe


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Pay close attention to Paige's facial expressions.*


----------



## SH.KN_Outsiders (Jul 30, 2015)

WHat is this? did she just win a fucking grammy?


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

What a pop for Paige


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

This sounds like some ones wedding vows.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Big cheers for Paige


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

2sad4me m8


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

Why does Ric Flair cry in every segment? Weird.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

This reminds me of a wedding vow speech


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

That pop for paige tho!!!!


----------



## christien62 (Oct 22, 2013)

god paige heel turn but paige is so fucking sexy god damn someone give me a gif on sin caras botch


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Paige could not look more bored and unhappy. If that´s not part of a heel turn storyline they should fire her for lack of effort.


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

The best thing about Nikki is she never fucking cried in the ring


----------



## Tiago (Jun 13, 2005)

Dude Paige has had some boob job done! It can´t possibly be just a push up bra, those things look massive compared to what she had!


----------



## QuasiModo (Sep 10, 2015)

Abel Headliner said:


> Charlottte looking like a mix of a Flair and a Jenner.


bruce/kaitlyn?


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

Ric Flair crying is a terrible sight. this divas bullshit needs to end.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Here we goooooooo


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Oh mah lawd :lol


----------



## teawrecks (Oct 24, 2011)

dafuq is this shit. this is pathetic.


----------



## Stung like Sting (Sep 11, 2015)

I love the fact that Charlotte is Rowdy Roddy Piper's daughter.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Heel time.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Paige :ha


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Becky looking like Rikku from FFX.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

telegraphed heel turn


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

ROFL YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

Paige heel turn


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Now the real Paige comes out.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

LOL with that Paige heel turn.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Paige heel turn. Huh, saw that coming


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

There's the heel turn.


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*Welp, here we go.*


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo (May 5, 2015)

Heel Paige coming. PCB finally broken up


----------



## christien62 (Oct 22, 2013)

paige yes!!!!!!! let me bang u


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

About time


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

ABOUT GODDAMN TIME


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)




----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

The Bloody Hall of Fame: Where all Flairs end up.


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

The fuck is going on?


----------



## Hydra (Feb 22, 2011)




----------



## Amygirl (Sep 14, 2015)

About fookin time...


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Paige is very enjoyable heeling it up, finally something interesting happening on RAW


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

PAIGE DROPPING BOMBS LOL


----------



## teawrecks (Oct 24, 2011)

YES!!!! Paige!!!


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Can Paige fuck off from the title scene for a good like half a decade. And her promos can fuck off, too.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

bout time someone says it.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*SHE'S A HEEL!*


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

Wow this is intense I'm shaking and crying right now


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Paige and Sasha banks tag team please


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

aigeaigeaige


----------



## Stung like Sting (Sep 11, 2015)

I'm crying too now, and my mascara is running...


----------



## Dopeeey (Jan 20, 2014)

Wow Turn!


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Least relevant, best worker, best looking.


#FACT


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

BAH GAWD ALMIGHTY


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Paige SHOOT*

AWFUL:lmao


----------



## hou713 (Aug 22, 2008)

This is the best promo of Paige's career.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

KuritaDavion said:


> :lmao Now the real Paige comes out.


Finally. The girl is such a natural heel.


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Paige burying Becky with that one line xD


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Heel Paige! I'm so fucking happy! :cheer


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Abel Headliner said:


> Charlottte looking like a mix of a Flair and a Jenner.


Kylie Jenner?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

PAIGE SHOOTING.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Paige is telling the truth.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*OHHHHHHHHHHH SHIT, OOOOOOOOOOOH SHIIIIIIIIIT OHHHHHHHH SHIT I'M RUNNIN AROUND IN CIRCLES OHHHHHH SHIT SHE JUST UNLOADED ON BECKY :woo :woo :woo*


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

This is fucking GREAT. She's going full accent too. That's when you know she's heel.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Paige is all like fuck this shit. 

Its like less classy version of Frozen's Let it Go, lol.


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

This sucks.


----------



## christien62 (Oct 22, 2013)

paige lmao yes! omg paige shots fired omfg becky lynch real reason lol


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:lmao :lmao :lmao I love Paige so much.


----------



## Hydra (Feb 22, 2011)

YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! TELL IT PAIGE!!


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

ABOUT TIME!

Loving every second of this, Paige.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

CM Paige


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Paige :sodone


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

pipe bomb


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Womens betraying each other over jealousy after being best friends? Most real storyline in WWE right now. :maury


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Paige discreetly pipe-bombing.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

THANK YOU PAIGE


----------



## dashing_man (Dec 3, 2014)

OMG OMG!!! PAAAIGGEEE :mark: :mark:


----------



## Ryan93 (Aug 8, 2009)

Holy shit, as expected as that was.. Pretty sick heel turn from Paige.

Spitting truth on Charlotte and the Bella's.. Loved the "wooo" at the end also.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Uh oh, you mad Paige?


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

No I don't know Paige. Please tell me :lol


----------



## teawrecks (Oct 24, 2011)

OH DAAAAMN. PIPEBOMBBBBBB haha


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:wee-bey


----------



## Tiago (Jun 13, 2005)

Well... this is a kind of a pipebomb by Paige...


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Paige appears to be done having friends


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

TELL EM HOW YOU FEEL PAIGE, WITH YA PALE ASS :applause


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo (May 5, 2015)

I was hoping this would come from Sasha, but someone needed to cut this promo and end this team bullshit


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Damn Paige is just going in


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

Ric should attack paige that would be amazing


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

I think that hurt Charlotte feelings lol


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Paige pipe bomb


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*PAIGE'S HOUSE!*


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Paige with those truth bombs.


----------



## Memphis7 (Aug 20, 2015)

Paige bomb


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

BURN


----------



## skynetwins1990 (Nov 3, 2014)

Paige telling it like it is!!!!


----------



## SH.KN_Outsiders (Jul 30, 2015)

it's official, wacking it to paige tonight.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

Need a translator for Paige with that awful accent of hers.


----------



## hou713 (Aug 22, 2008)

Paige as a heel>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I like the part where she said "This is My House" 

Never seen that before.


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

This is amazing.

It sounds like a shoot. I know it's not, but the truth that Paige is speaking is just brilliant.


----------



## QuasiModo (Sep 10, 2015)

paige :laugh:


----------



## The Aesthetic Ray (Nov 20, 2012)

Leather-Rebeld- said:


> Womens betraying each other over jealousy after being best friends? Most real storyline in WWE right now. :maury


DUUH WOMEN AR CATTY GOOGOGO DEEVAHS!!!111


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

This is actually the worst heel turn ive ever seen. And I was begging for paige to turn.


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

Nikki sounded hurt LMAO


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Paige with an epic face turn
yes that's right


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

Paige Shooting LMAO


----------



## xerxesXXI (May 15, 2006)

what'll the excuses be when heel paige flops too? and what the fuck was that hold back by becky? and no ass shake from nikki? fuck this segment


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Paige: turned.


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

Paige going in.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Nikki with a microphone PEE MODE time


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

That pop for Nikki


----------



## Dopeeey (Jan 20, 2014)

This is cray! Good job Paige!!


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

LOL what is this? It went from crying and hugging dad, to Paige shitting on everyone and everything (TO CHEERS) to the Bellas also getting cheers. 

It took the crowd 5 minutes to turn on Charlotte :lol


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Paige going in! :lol


----------



## Hydra (Feb 22, 2011)

:bow:bow Paige


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Well, that was awful.


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

The Divas Revolution just got interesting.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

R.I.P. in peace PCB (2015-2015).

At least it was killed by Paige ethering almost the entire division in one fell swoop.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Bellas to share the title under Briebird rules.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

A Brie Bella match? Hey Ric, pass me the scotch.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

I wanna fuck Nikki and show her how a REAL man does it.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

CenaBoy4Life said:


> Need a translator for Paige with that awful accent of hers.


Clearly you've never met anyone from Norwich


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*Paige spoke the damn truth. :clap*


----------



## Stung like Sting (Sep 11, 2015)

Paige is like a Goddess now.










I wish she would fight Seth Rollins...


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

fuck its still not over


----------



## hou713 (Aug 22, 2008)

Nikki has a good promo style. I don't see how she gets hate in that area. She has more awareness of her character than all but maybe 3 of the Divas.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

I don't care for neither of these womens. Where is Sasha, for god's sake!? :sasha2


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

That was the best promo for a long time male or female. If this company would let everybody wing it. They´d also figure out who is a natural heel and who is a natural babyface.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Missed the Paige promo (didn't watch, MNF REVOLUTION!), what did she say?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

gamegenie said:


> Kylie Jenner?


Not her cause she's badbama


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

SH.KN_Outsiders said:


> it's official, wacking it to paige tonight.


:booklel


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Cool, I actually somewhat care about the divas division now.


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

Oh dayyyyyum that was some pipe bomb.

I just fell in love one time, two times, three times, four times... with Paige...


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Eat Sleep Go To Hell Repeat! lol is that on a t shirt?


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

TripleG said:


> Paige is all like fuck this shit.
> 
> Its like less classy version of Frozen's Let it Go, lol.


Nah, a less classy version of Let it Go + a Diva = this garbage...


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

For real though... dat was actually pretty good. Paige's part I mean.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*GO TO HELL!*


----------



## Razor Mike (Nov 21, 2011)

Well at least we have some actual characters in this diva's revolution now.


----------



## Tiago (Jun 13, 2005)

How much fuckery would it be if Charlotte loses the title tonite not to Brie but to Nikki? One day reign FTW!


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

So basically Paige is now a babyface.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Christ in a fucking sidecar. I went to the bathroom, went and poured myself some orange soda and the divas aren't over yet? We've still got a match with this schlock?

Screw it. I'm changing the channel again.


----------



## The Aesthetic Ray (Nov 20, 2012)

Good promo but it was not a shoot; know when you're being worked "smarks".


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

That promo by Paige would've been so much more effective if she didn't always sound like she has a strong hard one in her mouth =(


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

yay. now ... we want Bayley and time to get those four together. Oh and get Nattie in that fucking ring again.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

God Paige just cut the best divas promo of the year and I'm excited then we go straight back to the buzzkills the Bellas.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Jerichoholic274 said:


> Well, that was awful.


I thought the PaigeBomb has been the best moment tonight


----------



## Melrose92 (Apr 16, 2013)

generic worked shoot promo, much like AJ one. yawn.


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

hou713 said:


> Nikki has a good promo style. I don't see how she gets hate in that area. She has more awareness of her character than all but maybe 3 of the Divas.


Nikki is awesome. Her haters arent aware enough to know whats good and bad so they follow the general iwc opinion.


----------



## PaulHeyamnGuy (Feb 2, 2015)

It just makes me so fucking angry that we have to put up with the USA network commercials + the network ads. 1 out of the 3 hours on RAW should probably be just commercials.


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

Jim Ross said:


> That pop for Nikki


Exactly. So much for the fans not caring about her.


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

Paige's pipebomb was gold, she's a natural heel.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Paige even dissed Natalya lol. 


she straight dropped those Chronic plates on them Divas' asses.


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

So is Paige the new CM Punk?


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*I hope Nikki wins the title back in the rematch and also Brie is next yay! 

And evil Paige is excellent.  *


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Abel Headliner said:


> Not her cause she's badbama


Word. (I used to hate her ass too, just like I did Paige  lol)


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

People actually liked that shoot? You couldn't even make out what she was saying half the time:booklel

I was sitting there like what? Huh? SPEAK UP. SAY IT WITH YOUR CHEST BITCH.


----------



## dashing_man (Dec 3, 2014)

JBL just said "Paige was being racist" Does this mean she's getting fired!!


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

PaulHeyamnGuy said:


> It just makes me so fucking angry that we have to put up with the USA network commercials + the network ads. 1 out of the 3 hours on RAW should probably be just commercials.


They have to pay the bills


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

I think that was creative taking Foley's suggestion of a Divas' pipebomb.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> I thought the PaigeBomb has been the best moment tonight


I actually meant Nikki cutting a 'promo' (It hurts to say that) right after Paige did her thing.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Now if only they booked like this every week........


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

paige just won lot people ovr BIG TIME.

and RIP BECKY.You've been verbally assassinated.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

So I hope the WWE Morons realize that promo is going to make Paige a bigger face in the eyes of most of the crowds. But I am guessing they won't :lol


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

Catsaregreat said:


> Nikki is awesome. Her haters arent aware enough to know whats good and bad so they follow the general iwc opinion.


*Truer words have never been spoken/typed in this thread.*


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

gamegenie said:


> Kylie Jenner?


Those birthing hips.......


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

That promo was great. If you disagree, you don't like anything.


----------



## Stung like Sting (Sep 11, 2015)

I'm loving this.


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

I think Paige did a good job there.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Yeah that was bs fucking with Becky though. WTF!*


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Amber B said:


> That promo by Paige would've been so much more effective if she didn't always sound like she has a strong hard one in her mouth =(


So mean!

But hi anyway.


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

Shadowcran said:


> Christ in a fucking sidecar. I went to the bathroom, went and poured myself some orange soda and the divas aren't over yet? We've still got a match with this schlock?
> 
> Screw it. I'm changing the channel again.


You actually missed the interesting part! Fortunately I caught that and will now go have my food break.


----------



## Amygirl (Sep 14, 2015)

About fookin time...


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Brie's dropkick aim has improved.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Please future endeavour Saxton. Even Cole wasn't this bad when he started


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

You misunderstood Byron, it wasn't "Succeed", it was 'suck seed". When one "sucks seed" they all "suck seed".


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Paige's promo most interesting thing to happen to the Diva's division.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

It was a good promo. The seeds are now there to turn this travesty around.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Noctis Lucis Caleum said:


> *Yeah that was bs fucking with Becky though. WTF!*


Why not? Becky is a natural happy personality babyface. She looks happy all the time, so perfect for a feud with an angry person like Paige.


----------



## Tiago (Jun 13, 2005)

oh NOW she remembers to sell last night´s injury! Christ Almighty, Charlotte is not worthy to be called a Flair! (wrestling wise of course(


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Lets please not drag this match out with limb work. Nobody cares at all, seriously.


----------



## foc (Aug 27, 2009)

foc said:


> Charlotte celebration for winning Divas Title coming up next. Gotta think this is where Paige turns heel.





foc said:


> Charlotte celebration for winning Divas Title coming up next. Gotta think this is where all divas become face except Charlotte





The Ultimate Warrior said:


> fixed


Called it. You were saying?


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

At least with Brie in-ring we don't have to hear the C'mon Nikki spam. Although I wouldn't be surprised if she would start cheering for Nikki even while she's the one fighting.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

BRIE MODE!!!!! :mark:


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Abel Headliner said:


> People actually liked that shoot? You couldn't even make out what she was saying half the time:booklel
> 
> I was sitting there like what? Huh? SPEAK UP. SAY IT WITH YOUR CHEST BITCH.



I have been to Norwich were she is from quite a few times and have no problem understanding them,Even i was struggling to make out what she was saying,Her accent is all over the place


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Great promo/turn by Paige, then a Nikki promo and Brie in the ring

One step forward, Two steps back :mj2


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Brie is so puny compared to Nikki. 


It's fascinating. :curry2


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

What did Paige say?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Young God Seth Rollins said:


> At least with Brie in-ring we don't have to hear the C'mon Nikki spam


Your username is gold.

:rollins


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo (May 5, 2015)

How long has it been since Sasha had a match on Raw?


----------



## Hibachi (Mar 12, 2009)

That promo needed to be way more heelish. She will be a "cool heel" and get cheered over the faces.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

They should take off Byron Saxon from Raw and put on Corey Graves


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

The best thing about this match is brie's pants.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

mattheel said:


> This is actually the worst heel turn ive ever seen. And I was begging for paige to turn.


Paige didn't turn heel.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Not so bad, Brie has improved.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*They laying this match out the same way as last night's wtf. xD But Brie on top is something I like. That being said I am so very jealous of D Bryan. *


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

A-C-P said:


> Great promo/turn by Paige, then a Nikki promo and Brie in the ring
> 
> One step forward, Two steps back :mj2


"Hey, we'll throw the nerds a bone with the pale loudmouth cutting a promo, but we know who the real stars are."


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

ShowStopper said:


> Your username is gold.
> 
> :rollins


You betcha :rollins4


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

The matches are getting better. Nothing spectacular, but better.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Brie's ass crack. :banderas


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

ShowStopper said:


> Paige's promo most interesting thing to happen to the Diva's division.


The only good thing about that was her talking about the Diva's outside of the division essentially like Lana etc. Other than that it was expected the scond she started going of on one. The best thing to happen in the Diva's Division would be for the Bella's to disappear honestly or Sasha to have a stare down with Charlotte.


----------



## christien62 (Oct 22, 2013)

bries legging omg I rather have all nautral brie then nikki


----------



## teawrecks (Oct 24, 2011)

Wow...Cena booking with Charles. No sell all that leg work by Nikki at NOC, then do it again for Brie, finish with a leg submission...disgraceful.


----------



## Hydra (Feb 22, 2011)

Oh look Charlotte with that 3% of the offense to win......


----------



## Antetokounmpo (Mar 23, 2015)

Paige just completely shit on Summer Rae and Lana. Absolutely fantastic.


----------



## Stung like Sting (Sep 11, 2015)

The Divas are better than the men.


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

Now they're just Team CB. Sounds like a trucker gimmick stable.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

That would have been an ideal opportunity for Becky to turn on Charlotte and physically attack her. Heel turn within heel turn. Heelception in the Divas division. I'd just like to see Becky do something other than stand there, she's too fucking hot to have no role in this.


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

Cant wait to see Cena make Seth look even more like a joke tonight


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I say they will have Rollins just about to beat Cena then masked Kane comes down to the ring and attacks Rollins causing him to loose.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

TheRockPwnsAll said:


> Oh look Charlotte with that 3% of the offense to win......


It's all booking to cover up the fact that she's a truly awful wrestler.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Arthurgos said:


> The only good thing about that was her talking about the Diva's outside of the division essentially like Lana etc. Other than that it was expected the scond she started going of on one. The best thing to happen in the Diva's Division would be for the Bella's to disappear honestly or Sasha to have a stare down with Charlotte.


Nah, it was a good promo. Better than most things Divas. Agree about the Bellas leaving. Taking the belt off of Nikki is a great start.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

gamegenie said:


> Brie is so puny compared to Nikki.
> 
> 
> It's fascinating. :curry2


She looks like Nikki's little pathetic sister that gets beat up at the playground every week.


----------



## christien62 (Oct 22, 2013)

Godway said:


> That would have been an ideal opportunity for Becky to turn on Charlotte and physically attack her. Heel turn within heel turn. Heelception in the Divas division. I'd just like to see Becky do something other than stand there, she's too fucking hot to have no role in this.


all of them but charolotte and that summer rae/lana comment had me dieing


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Botchy SinCara said:


> Cant wait to see Cena make Seth look even more like a joke tonight


then to make it worse Sheamus cashing in and winning the title lol


----------



## Ninjaskrzypek (Jan 13, 2015)

NXT is on fire right now


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

birthday_massacre said:


> They should take off Byron Saxon from Raw and put on Corey Graves


Replace Michael Cole with Jim Ross.

But you know what's sad. 


Bobby Heenan. 

It's hard to see him like this. 






Bobby Heenan in WCW Halloween Havoc 1999 









Bobby Heenan at WrestleMania X7 - 2001


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

gamegenie said:


> Brie is so puny compared to Nikki.
> 
> 
> It's fascinating. :curry2










: "Puny god twat."


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

What´s now needed is a subtle backstage situation, where Paige walks by Cena or Ziggler. :grin2:


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Dat Sheamus pop.

Future WORLD CHAMP ladies and gents!


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Did I miss the New Day? I hope not.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

FAUGH A BALLAGH!!!!! :mark:


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Pretty good Raw so far.


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Sheamus coming out lol time to go get food


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

So is it time for Sheamus to lose in the buildup for a title run?


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

Sheamus looks like he shaved his pubes and glued them in his face


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Sheamus hands down best theme.


----------



## Hydra (Feb 22, 2011)

Damn that 5 hr energy commercial with Bryan .....makes me miss him so much


:mj2:mj2


----------



## Heel To Face (Oct 13, 2011)

Paige promo was not good, her delivery was way too fast and it just seemed forced. Everyone knew it was coming and it just seemed like it was not the right time or it could have been done better. Paige is very overrated and she still needs alot of work as does all the divas. Sasha is by far the best and on another level then all of them. I am sure they are just building up Charlotte just for Sasha to beat her for the title and honestly pretty much carry her through another great match. 


Also Brie Bella is the worst and I lose a little bit of respect for Daniel Bryant every time I see her on wwe tv and that divas show for being with her.


----------



## Bobryderswebcam (Feb 23, 2015)

cash it in any time any place

hahaha hes tried four times its still not worked out


----------



## Javier C. (Jan 24, 2015)

gamegenie said:


> birthday_massacre said:
> 
> 
> > They should take off Byron Saxon from Raw and put on Corey Graves
> ...


Man what happened to him?


----------



## Hibachi (Mar 12, 2009)

P5YC40D3L1C said:


> Sheamus hands down best theme.


Totally, if only I could get into his character.


----------



## adventurousman (Mar 22, 2011)

PaulHeyamnGuy said:


> It just makes me so fucking angry that we have to put up with the USA network commercials + the network ads. 1 out of the 3 hours on RAW should probably be just commercials.


Do what I do, watch it after its over via torrents, its 2hrs 12mins and I forward more than half of that. Live u can't do that :frown2:


----------



## christien62 (Oct 22, 2013)

really mark fucking henry


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Mark Henry to continue the World's Longest Losing Streak.


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

Please retire Mark. For your dignity.


----------



## Antetokounmpo (Mar 23, 2015)

Henry's titties look like they're spilling out of his shirt. You'd think he would try and get into some sort of shape now that he's not wrestling often.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Mark Henry's washed ass. How you come out to a theme saying somebody gonna get their ass whipped, and it's you that gets their ass beat every week.:lol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

gamegenie said:


> Replace Michael Cole with Jim Ross.
> 
> But you know what's sad.
> 
> ...


wow i never knew he got that bad
that is awful
poor Heenan.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Sexual Jobcolate.


----------



## Heel To Face (Oct 13, 2011)

This is the raw we get after a good ppv. Why is it always one or the other. They can never have to good shows in a row


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Mr.Fella


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

OK even Sheamus can't be losing to tired Mark Henry.


----------



## Hibachi (Mar 12, 2009)

Well isn't this a random ass match.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Didn't these two have a feud over the World title years back?


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

Mark Henry's face looks like he's saying ''fml back to job once again''


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

"You look stupid"... people should start chanting that at Cena.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*YOU LOOK STUPID!* Mark said.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Abel Headliner said:


> Mark Henry's washed ass. How you come out to a theme saying somebody gonna get their ass whipped, and it's you that gets their ass beat every week.:lol


Well, "somebody" does. It's intentionally vague.


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

Byron Saxton is terrible on commentary tonight. Terrible.


----------



## christien62 (Oct 22, 2013)

new day needs to hury up and save the damn show jeez


----------



## QuasiModo (Sep 10, 2015)

Javier C. said:


> Man what happened to him?


cancer.


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

Rick Ross is facing his biggest enemy: McDonalds. And of course he lost.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Sheamus with the Botch Kick.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

You couldn't pay me to give a fuck about this match.


----------



## Antetokounmpo (Mar 23, 2015)

What the fuck was that..


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Strawberry-vanilla just went over Chocolate.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Well at least the match was short


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

:lol :lol :lol that first brogue kick was like 10 foot from Mark's face.


----------



## christien62 (Oct 22, 2013)

that brogue kick was awful and everytime mark henry comes out u can tell by his face if hes jobbing or not lmfao


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*Mark Henry lost. What a shock.*


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

ABigLegend said:


> Byron Saxton is terrible on commentary tonight. Terrible.


Just tonight LOL


----------



## Amygirl (Sep 14, 2015)

Lols


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

So was that opening segment for nothing? was it not for a later match or something? I'm confused. Raw is confusing tonight. I half expect Heath Slater to get a match on this tonight.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

The Mark Henry 'I'm here to earn a paycheck' Invitational went without a hitch this week.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Is it official, Sheamus is the worst MITB holder ever?

Even Swagger had some heat when he won.


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Uh.. 6 man tag?


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

The world strongest jobber


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

Rusev & The New Day :mark


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

A New Day and Rusev Team?

:rusevyes


----------



## cena542007 (Apr 1, 2007)

Was it just my TV or was something censored? What did Sheamus say? 
Edit: He was saying "You can have all your ___ chants..."


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

birthday_massacre said:


> Just tonight LOL


He's even worse tonight.

Replace Saxton with Graves ASAP.


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

You had a great run Mark. It's over.


----------



## christien62 (Oct 22, 2013)

do the heels ever win these rematches smfh ziggler getting another win smfh and once again u cant tell from mark henrys face when hes gonna job


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Xavier's face :ti


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

What did Sheamus say? "You can [bleeped out] all you want..."


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

We really needed to see that match...


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

Wow what an amazing match between Sheamus and Mark Henry. MOTY candidate for sure.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Ziggler and Dudleyz why?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Feels like we've been through a lot and the show's only half over.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

All these other 40-something guys getting pushed, while Henry is the consummate professional and putting people over all the time, Wish Show and Kane would follow his lead.


----------



## Antetokounmpo (Mar 23, 2015)

Scrotey Loads said:


> What did Sheamus say? "You can [bleeped out] all you want..."


"You can chant your city's slogan all you want.."

Wasn't even that bad.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Javier C. said:


> Man what happened to him?





birthday_massacre said:


> wow i never knew he got that bad
> that is awful
> poor Heenan.


He contracted throat cancer and went through chemotherapy treatment, and several surgeries to his throat, and mouth to rebuild his facial structure. 

Throat cancer seem like the worst, didn't it also claim actor Michael Douglas.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

What the hell is up with Kane's hair?

:ti


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

It took Triple H and Steph an hour to get to their office after Seth told them what was up?


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Authority can see him too. Seth's illusion theory debunked.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

I can't with Kane :lmao


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Kane trolling is fucking hilarious


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Kane :ha


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

There's no reason to play awkward around Kane, Hunter. I'm pretty sure this situation is less awkward than you dressing up as him and fucking a corpse.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

They really are going with the Kane split personality storyline

:ha :ha :ha

This could be gold.


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

SHIV said:


> All these other 40-something guys getting pushed, while Henry is the consummate professional and putting people over all the time, Wish Show and Kane would follow his lead.


It's sad because Mark is fresher and peaked later than those two. If any monster vet should be having a run, it's Mark


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

I feel like HHH looks - this is some bullshit.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

The demented dentist is finally showing off his own smile!


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Kane didn't make an impact with his return as the demon, so he has to make an impact by booking big matches. :mj2


----------



## Antetokounmpo (Mar 23, 2015)

They're giving Kane a schizophrenia gimmick..

:lmao


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

:clap


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Smiling Kane is just :lmao


----------



## christien62 (Oct 22, 2013)

Young God Seth Rollins said:


> Mark Henry's face looks like he's saying ''fml back to job once again''


u can always tell if hes going to job by his face


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

So wait now there is a fake Kane again :ha


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

So yeah... Kane looks like he is loving the hell out of this .


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Love Glenn Jacobs.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Kane was actually great there.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Paige's titty game is on point tonight.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Paiges tits.

:homer


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Natalya!


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

Paige has some nice tits


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

amazing how Kane flipped the script on them. 


and LOL Natalya finally crawling out from the crawl space after being absent for 5 months.


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

This is absolutely brilliant.

Kane is so good in backstage segments.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

This DIVA term is fucking frustrating and annoying.


----------



## Moto (May 21, 2011)

Paige's cleavage though.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Paige's tits :datass


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Natalya with a Hart-felt promo.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

A wild Nattie appears


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

I love what they are doing with Kane. Fuckin hilarious


----------



## Boba Fett (Jul 9, 2013)

Kane smiling :lol


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Almost literally drooled looking at Paige.


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*They really are ripping off the Joseph Park angle. fpalm*


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

Did Paige get implants or do I owe her stylist a beer? Yum.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Nice to see Paige purchase some tits.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Natalya back ayay. 

We're actually getting character development with the divas.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Paige's teddies looking nice and perky. :book



chargebeam said:


> Did I miss the New Day? I hope not.


They're coming up now! NOW FEEL...THA POWAAAHHH!!! :clap :dance


----------



## fifty_ (May 13, 2014)

Paige is so fucking hot I swear I'm not even kidding. Oh my god look at her


----------



## christien62 (Oct 22, 2013)

lmfao nataylia and paige fued


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Nattie is here, so who is taking care of Tyson? :mj2


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Oh my God, Paige. Yum.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Dat pale cleavage :banderas


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

:lol Kane


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

Kane is actually doing great in this role


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Little muva hen :maury


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

:dance


----------



## sashaisbae (Aug 25, 2015)

Natty is the mother figure of the divas division???


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Would paint Paige's tits even whiter than they already are.


----------



## MANIC_ (Sep 2, 2014)

Haven't posted in one of these threads in months... but I just came back to say that Paige has an amazing rack... and is the hottest diva on the roster. I'm in love.

K I'm gone.


----------



## Hibachi (Mar 12, 2009)

Good reaction for Nattie


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

This crowd is soooooooooo bad:lmao


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Don't be sour!! It's New Day!!!!!!


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Paige's promo probably wouldn't have had the same effect if she wasn't rocking an excellent bra tonight.


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

fifty_ said:


> Paige is so fucking hot I swear I'm not even kidding. Oh my god look at her


lmao


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

Heel Paige doing goat things. Future is bright with Paige and Sasha unless senile Vince and the writers fuck it up.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Kane off his anti psychotics is a big improvement over the same old, same old.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

New Day woke me up. :lmao Xavier


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

at least Xavier sells injuires


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Xavier's Trombone :WOO


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Stone Hot said:


> I love what they are doing with Kane. Fuckin hilarious


I love whoever's been booking tonight's show. I didn't think I'd be interested in this Kane angle, but it's been funny so far.


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

HERE THEY ARE!

FEEEEEL THE POWAAAHHHH


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

HAWT NATTIE!!! yay! kick naomi's ass nattie!!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Well I know I can turn the channel after this.

Big E's concerned about Xavier, but not so much he can't give the first three rows a treat.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Let's get it my brothas :dance:dance


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*The New Day!! :mark:*


----------



## Tiago (Jun 13, 2005)

PraXitude said:


> Did Paige get implants or do I owe her stylist a beer? Yum.


Apparently it´s just a push up bra, I call bullshit on that and I think she did indeed have some boob job!


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

A-C-P said:


> Nattie is here, so who is taking care of Tyson? :mj2


We haven't seen Cesaro tonight...


----------



## Heel To Face (Oct 13, 2011)

this is like a house show not raw. Why did they give Laredo a fucking raw just stupid


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

JBL keeps bringing up trumpet player Satchmo because he can't think of a famous trombone player. 
Not that I can either.


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

Naomi vs Nattie :mark:

I hope Paige is taking notes


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Gahdamn paige. I just wanna plant you and grow a whole field of yall :homer


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

Can anyone screen shot that Paige segment so I can see what all the talk is of her breasts? Missed them


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Fuck, is it me, or did someone install a THC diffuser in the creative room ? The writing is so much better than what we're used to. Keep blazing it.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

sashaisbae said:


> Natty is the mother figure of the divas division???


Someone had to fill in for Layla.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

New Day trying to wake up this somnolent crowd.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Moto said:


> Paige's cleavage though.


Perhaps the best thing about that segment.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Paige is gonna make Nattie cry like AJ did so many times.*


----------



## Antetokounmpo (Mar 23, 2015)

Heel To Face said:


> this is like a house show not raw. Why did they give Laredo a fucking raw just stupid


Thank God they kept Corpus Christi for a Smackdown taping. 

Crowds like this make me appreciate the Philadelphia's and the London's of the world.


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

ShowStopper said:


> Would paint Paige's tits even whiter than they already are.


It's highly unlikely that your semen is whiter than Paiges skin. She is hot as fuq tho


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Now all Paige needs is some teeth whitener


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Great fucking advertising Truth. As always.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Not exaggerating at all....I think this is the worst Raw crowd I've ever seen.


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

Well done Xavier. Ryback and Charlotte take note. Selling injury from the second he appears on camera, and he wasn't even in the match!


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Lol Kane acting like a baby with the Five was priceless though. I might like this split personality thing yet I just wish Kane had the full face mask so someone else could play the masked version.*


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

Loredo no selling the New Day? Ahhhh nawww. Feel DA powahhh!


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

This fucking crowd can't even get the rhythm down right.


Jesus Christ Loredo.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Xavier Woods dares to be sour.


----------



## christien62 (Oct 22, 2013)

lol dfkm


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

:lmao


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Deadman's Hand said:


> *They really are ripping off the Joseph Park angle. fpalm*


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Xaiver had wood in his butt?

:Oooh


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*I thought Xavier just pulled out a bag of weed :mj4*


----------



## xerxesXXI (May 15, 2006)

pause

xw is great!


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Xavier Woods is Big Boss. Awoke from a coma, full of shrapnel.


----------



## UntilDawn (Sep 2, 2015)

Paige's tits though, good to see Nattie back. DON'T YOU DARE BE SOUR, CLAP AND FEEL THE POWAH!


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

Talking about a wall at a border town LOL


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/646136436421357568


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Big E going Trump all over this lol


----------



## NakNak (Feb 9, 2015)

Kane has been the best thing of the whole show with his "disorder" gimmick. CAN YOU FUCKING BELIEVE THAT?

Ziggler & Dudleyz vs New Day & Rusev...this shit is so lame. I love New Day, but c'mon, i'm tired of Six Man Tags every single week.

I guess see you all at HIAC. Maybe watching just the "PPV's" is for the best.


----------



## Laser Rey (Jul 11, 2014)

God these Southern crowds are awful. Stop giving them Raws and PPVs.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

WOW a promo about illegal immigration in FUCKING TEXAS. This was scripted by Vince for political reasons:lmao

Fucking weirdo.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Woods taking wood up the ass? That's not PG, WWE. :evans


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

DEPORT THE DUDLEYS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

lol Save the Tables


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Keep those dirty Dudleyz out lets build a damn wall!


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

New Day goes topical. Lol


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Legit BOSS said:


> *I thought Xavier just pulled out a bag of weed
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Smoking weed with Xavier and Big E? How do I get on the list for that party?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

FACEPALM VINCE


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

New Day with this sly Donald Trump promo :side:


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Xavier Woods face is the second best thing to happen in the world of professional wrestling today. 

Oh Lucha Underground announced their second season so this WWE programming is about to be irrelevant next year.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Big E imitating Rusev is the best thing I've seen this year.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

New day and Rusev together should be pretty entertaining.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Look in that ring, Rusev and three dudes he's owned in the past.


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

I can see this Kane angle doing big things if played out right


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

This crowd is sad.


----------



## Razor Mike (Nov 21, 2011)

Dolph Ziggler does not fit with the Dudley Boyz lol


----------



## christien62 (Oct 22, 2013)

no ones ever kicked out of a 3D watch john cena kick out 2 times lmfao


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*RAW is already better than NOC.*


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Ziggler's gone and raided the Hart residence.


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

Holy fuck I can't stand Ziggler 

Fucking geek


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Why do I feel like Dolph's entrance is a troll job?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Nine99 said:


> Xavier Woods face is the second best thing to happen in the world of professional wrestling today.
> 
> *Oh Lucha Underground announced their second season so this WWE programming is about to be irrelevant next year*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Ziggler and the Dudley's teaming is a random ass team.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*"I'M NOT A BABY!"*


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

My god it's Spike Dudley! Oh wait it's Dolph. Sorry they look so alike couldn't tell the difference.


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

Xavier = GOAT

The guy can just flat out act.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Dolph Dudley the unlikeable prick of the family!


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

"I'm not a baby!" :lmao


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Legit BOSS said:


> *RAW is already better than NOC.*


I agree. It's been a pretty damn good show thus far. I am sports-entertained. :vince5


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Holy crap, how long is this stupid Rusev-Ziggler storyline going to continue?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Deadman's Hand said:


> *They really are ripping off the Joseph Park angle. fpalm*


Signing over the hill guys that people hated TNA for (now they are even older).

Now steals TNA storylines.

But everybody just loves double U double U E.......:vince5


----------



## Dubbletrousers (Jul 20, 2012)

New Day doing Rusev's entrance with him just made my night :lmao


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Cole: Lana is Dolph's gf.

:rusev

Poor Rusev.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

So when are the Dudleys going to bring in Spike Dudley to even the odds and handle Xavier Woods shenanigans on the outside.


----------



## christien62 (Oct 22, 2013)

can a heel team actually win 1 of these ppv rematches please


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Are they really not using the titantron anymore? The Raw logo has been showing there the whole night.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Woods: "I'M NOT A BABY! I'M NOT A BABY!" :evans

And New Day bowing with Rusev was just so :chlol


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Can they just officially make Ziggler the next Michaels already. Give him a fucking belt and do something good with him.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

"New Day..." 
"uuh." 
Come on, crowd.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

ok, tuned out for a while....

When did Ziggler become a member of the Hart family?


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Dolph Ziggler's vest/tights looks like HBK joined the Hart Foundation.


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> Ziggler and the Dudley's teaming is a random ass team.


They're all good guys, that's all that matters according to WWE. Lol even Rusev teaming with New Day is weird.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

checkcola said:


> This crowd is sad.


Yeah, they are weird. 

They're not loud but not yet dead either. They're in between. At least they've been reacting to some stuff. Reigns got his name chanted, Paige got a pop, New Day chants and some other stuff but I've hated the moments of dead silence.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

I love Ziggler's tights. They are very... heelish. Maybe there's a reason for that.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Summer Rae eyeing up Xavier now, this love triangle about to become a love hexagon? :mj


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Can someone make a gif of New Day doing Rusev's entrance?


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

The G.O.A.T said:


> Holy crap, how long is this stupid Rusev-Ziggler storyline going to continue?


Lana isn't coming back for four months, so..... you're welcome? :shrug:


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

If I didn't watch Up, Up, Down, Down I would say pairing Rusev with New Day was an odd combination.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Domino's...Calling what we serve Pizza is an insult to tomatoes.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Rusev backing down? That's so unlike him. He's not a cowardly heel.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

P5YC40D3L1C said:


> Can they just officially make Ziggler the next Michaels already. Give him a fucking belt and do something good with him.


All they need to do is give him some new music and a better finisher.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Joseph Park angle in the WWE will work


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> Ziggler and the Dudley's teaming is a random ass team.


lol kinda reminds me of the randomness of Rock Hogan and Kane teaming against nWo


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> Ziggler and the Dudley's teaming is a random ass team.


Mr. JackAss and Dudleys


----------



## xerxesXXI (May 15, 2006)

A-C-P said:


> Summer Rae eyeing up Xavier now, this love triangle about to become a love hexagon? :mj


more like a love brocktagon


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/646138577949167616


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

SpeedStick said:


> Joseph Park angle in the WWE will work


Well yeah, there's actually going to be people watching.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Jim Ross said:


> All they need to do is give him some new music and a better finisher.


I'm afraid it's way too late for that. They had a chance with Ziggler but that was years ago.


----------



## Bobryderswebcam (Feb 23, 2015)

Ziggler looks like a member of the hart foundation, at least hes moved on from his billy gunn tribute


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

A-C-P said:


> Summer Rae eyeing up Xavier now, this love triangle about to become a love hexagon? :mj


She wants some of that New Day :creepyshaq


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

"I love you, babygurl." 
-Roman Ruxpin


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

SpeedStick said:


> Joseph Park angle in the WWE will work


There's just no reason it should. It's been rehashed over and over again. Hell, I can recall Mid South doing something similar with the Missing Link for pete's sake.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

almostfamous said:


> I'm afraid it's way too late for that. They had a chance with Ziggler but that was years ago.


Even after Survivor Series last year they had a small little chance.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Bubba Chuck said:


> She wants some of that New Day :creepyshaq


I thought Team B.A.D. were New Day's side bitches? Has Twitter led me astray yet again?


----------



## christien62 (Oct 22, 2013)

xaiver selling that injury


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Summer in New Day corner curious as fuck. Wondering if she should let Big E go balls deep or let them run the train. :creepyshaq


----------



## hbkmickfan (Nov 7, 2006)

If I had the opportunity to participate in a phone sex threesome with Paige and Becky Lynch I'd take it. What can I say? I'm an accent man.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Woods + Trombone=GOLDDDD :mark:


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Woods' trombone themes > commentary.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Xavier playing Rusev's theme :sodone


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

Fuckin hell give Xavier the World Title :lmao


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*Playing Rusev's theme on the trombone. :lmao*


----------



## xerxesXXI (May 15, 2006)

fuck! xavier is so fucking entertaining!!


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Rusev + New Day = only segment that needs watching!


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Rusev's theme! Oh my God. I love that team. :lmao


----------



## Ninjaskrzypek (Jan 13, 2015)

Trombone Rusev theme. I'm dead. Bury me now.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Xavier is the SuperStar of the year!


----------



## DJ2334 (Jan 18, 2011)

Anything good about tonight?


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

Woods is seriously the most entertaining guy in this company :ha


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

Xavier Woods is incredible.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Red, white, and green tricep meat!


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

LOL Rusev's theme.

I missed the first hour and a half, but i heard some real funny stuff happened with Kane, and Paige snapped, so I'll prolly download, and only marginally pay attention to rest of show. Not in the mood for wrestling tonight anywayz.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Bulgarian Tricep Meat :ha


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

The best part about Woods is he makes the commentary shut up. :avi


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Rusev's theme on trombone. :moyes1


----------



## Amygirl (Sep 14, 2015)

Young God Seth Rollins said:


> Rusev & The New Day :mark


NEW DAY RULE BABE


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

That's annoying


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Xavier's trombone skills get all the bitches.

Summer sees it.


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

Summer playing with Woods' trombone


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Summer evidently practicing for that gangbang.


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

Seriously, New Day :ti

God I love them.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Xavier playing Rusev's theme and then he starts screaming about Rusev's "Bulgarian Tricep Meat" and then Summer helps him play on his trombone.

Jesus Christ. :evans


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Look at Summer Rae tugging on Xavier Wood's trombone. :curry2


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Summer on his 'bone.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

XAVIER WOODS

:done :done :done :done :done

Fucking brilliant


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Summer Rae! I have an instrument for you to play as well! *


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

yeah, the trumpet bit was funny but did you notice it threw every wrestler completely off tempo.

Oh well, who cares, we've seen every bit of this shit before so anything remotely different is welcome.


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

lol Summer Rae basically demonstrating what she wants to do to Xavier later tonight


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Summer now playing with Xavier's Tromboner :Oooh


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

"Why does Ziggler have zippers but no pockets?!" :lmao


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

We all know what Summer wants :creepyshaq


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Abel Headliner said:


> Summer in New Day corner curious as fuck. Wondering if she should let Big E go balls deep or let them run the train. :creepyshaq


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Fuck Ziggler for making the super kick and fameasser regular moves.


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

This match is utterly fucking pointless please end it.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Summer playing with Woods' trombone. :tommy


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Catsaregreat said:


> Summer playing with Woods' trombone


Ooooh. I get it. :jericho2


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

The power of Summer's booty compels Xavier, I see.

She wants to get eXorcised.

Come on folks, I need some more sexual puns.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Ziggler sandwiched between two pieces of tricep meat!


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Does that mean Summer Rae plays with his trombone? or is it giving Xavier a "Tromboner"?"


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Something just dawned on me: If Woods' booty is out of commission due to him taking wood up the ass (8*D), that means he can't twerk alongside Big E and Kofi! D':

SAVE THE TABLES! AND XAVIER'S BOOTY!


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

rats, beaten to the pun punch....


----------



## Rise (Jul 21, 2014)

If Dolph got Lana pregnant in kayfabe and then denied the child I think he would still be face.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Soul Cat said:


> "Why does Ziggler have zippers but no pockets?!" :lmao


"WHAT'S HE GOT TO HIDE?!?" :evans

Very fitting that Xavier's gonna get his PhD in psychology, considering he's superb at working.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Summer be like, 'Sup New Day'


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Rusev still crying over Lana????????????




Come on Rusev


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Shadowcran said:


> Does that mean Summer Rae plays with his trombone? or is it giving Xavier a "Tromboner"?"


And does Summer know how to play Xavier's rusty trombone?


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Bubba Bookend!


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

Shadowcran said:


> yeah, the trumpet bit was funny but did you notice it threw every wrestler completely off tempo.
> 
> Oh well, who cares, we've seen every bit of this shit before so anything remotely different is welcome.


Nope i only noticed it threw commentary off a bit lol.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Not a bad finish at all.


----------



## christien62 (Oct 22, 2013)

well that's a first lol summer catches the trobmone


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

Dat finish :lmao


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

More tongue, Ziggler. 
...is something I never thought I'd ask for.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

It's a Super Kick Party.


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Finally Rusev wins with that fucking superkick! He has the best superkick in the company imo.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

PPV matches making tag matches. Uh huh.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

A Dolph Ziggler match. The only place you'll see a superkick into superkick spot.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Referee allowed the "waazaaaa" move?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Summer saved the Trombone :rusevyes


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Better than the shoe finish last night.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

TONG PO :mark :mark:


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

Rusev's superkick - wow!


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Rusev wins!

:rusevyes


----------



## Amygirl (Sep 14, 2015)

Young God Seth Rollins said:


> Rusev & The New Day :mark


NEW DAY RULE BABE


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

I'm surprised that trombone is still in one piece. 


If this was the Attitude Era, that instrument would have been destroyed a long time ago.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Best finish ever. I've no need to watch wrestling ever again.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

:rusevyes

UpUpDownDown watchers will get it.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Godway said:


> A Dolph Ziggler match. The only place you'll see a superkick into superkick spot.


Nah, watch the Young Bucks on ROH sometime. Superkick City.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Ugh, Kane recap... I can't even pretend to be interested in this junk


----------



## BK Festivus (Sep 10, 2007)

That finish was hilarious.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Xavier died via superkick, but his music lives on thanks to Sumer catching the trombone. <3


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Summer catching that trombone in her,oh so able, hands.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

NateC said:


> Finally Rusev wins with that fucking superkick! He has the best superkick in the company imo.


Better than Shawn Michaels?


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

You guys are quick on making GIFs.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

wkc_23 said:


>


Woods giving Summer the :creepyshaq look


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

How many more times are we gonna see Cena vs Rollins this YEAR?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Bischoff rightfully still shitting on Vince Russo

:ha


----------



## QuasiModo (Sep 10, 2015)

why is summer rae even there?


----------



## Amygirl (Sep 14, 2015)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Rusev wins!
> 
> :rusevyes


Didn't expect that,
REALLY!!!!!!:wink2:


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

That Bischoff interview sounds awesome.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

Rusev will forever be awesome. I hope he gets a major title one day


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

When Eric Bischoff left RAW, the show literally never recovered. 


What year was that 2005. It's been 10 years since RAW was last great.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

wkc_23 said:


>


Not her first time I see.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Rusev wins!
> 
> :rusevyes


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

This is the best Raw in probably a year at least.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Who does WWE make the paychecks out to? Demon Kane? Doo Kane?, Concessions Kane?


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Rusev & Xavier should celebrate with a brank spanking new episode of UpUpDownDown. Start on it boys, stat.



They can bring Summer Rae too :cena5


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

QuasiModo said:


> why is summer rae even there?


To save Xavier's Trombone :rusevyes


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Shadowcran said:


> Nah, watch the Young Bucks on ROH sometime. Superkick City.


Superkick city? fpalm


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

ShowStopper said:


> Bischoff rightfully still shitting on Vince Russo
> 
> :ha


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Russo ambushes Bischoff to set up their Hell in a Cell, er, Triple Cage match.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Wish that Eric interview was live


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

gamegenie said:


> When Eric Bischoff left RAW, the show literally never recovered.
> 
> 
> What year was that 2005. It's been 10 years since RAW was last great.


I thought you said it never recovered after end of WCW? You change your mind often when it comes to this statement . If you dislike it that bad don't watch! Unless your a masochist i guess .


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

SideTableDrawer said:


> This is the best Raw in probably a year at least.


Did you miss the Raw after Mania this year?


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

SideTableDrawer said:


> This is the best Raw in probably a year at least.


That's debatable. We have a couple good RAWs this year. One was the RAW right after WM, and the RAW after SummerSlam.


----------



## Amygirl (Sep 14, 2015)

Berlino said:


> Thats a record 3 minutes between commercials,Fuckinhell


I Know, Wtf really?? Any crap to fill the 4 hour schedule.

Your on here regularly, I'm guessing your single n bored like me?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Bischoff can fuckoff ut *

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/646143563982508032


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Natecore said:


> Did you miss the Raw after Mania this year?


Wasn't that great, imo.


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

gamegenie said:


> Better than Shawn Michaels?


No lol I'm talking about the modern guys. They have multiple guys using the superkick and it never results in a victory, the Usos, Ziggler, Tyler Breeze, Rusev, Neville, Tamina, Luke Harper. I think Rusev does it the best out of all the people using it at the moment.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

"IMA AMYAYAYAYAAZING" God I hate Naomi's theme.


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*Naomi's theme fucking sucks.

Why aren't they entering to Sasha Banks' theme?*


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

KaineSpawnX said:


> Russo ambushes Bischoff to set up their Hell in a Cell, er, Triple Cage match.


HIAC on a pole match!!! :mark:


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Ugh, can we have Sasha wrestle instead?


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

dead weight 1 accompanied by Sasha Banks and dead weight 2


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Nattie finally let out of the Hart Dungeon.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Nattie's Rack vs Imoan's ass :book


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Sasha's theme is so much better.


----------



## sashaisbae (Aug 25, 2015)

The Hell is Natty wearing??


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Team Boreya vs Team Bitchy and Douchey vs Painted CLown Bitches....filler. Pissbreak matches. Still better than Big Slow.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Nattie about to fuck around and put all three of them chicks in the sharpshooter at once.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Arthurgos said:


> I thought you said it never recovered after end of WCW? You change your mind often when it comes to this statement . If you dislike it that bad don't watch! Unless your a masochist i guess .


You misunderstood me. 

I said Pro-wrestling has been free-falling since the collapse of WCW in 2001, and it has. 

It's been shrinking in viewership ever since, and WWE has gradually got worse with each new year.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Can Sasha please cut a promo on Team BAD next :mj2*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Time for Sasha to ditch Botch and Dude.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

lmao Bischoff challenging Vince was hilarious. 

I'd rather see JBL interview one of the hundreds of past rookies who still want to slit his throat in his sleep.


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

Legit BOSS said:


> *Can Sasha please cut a promo on Team BAD next :mj2*


God yes


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

These two inside an NXT ring would tear the roof off.

But this is Raw.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:kobe4 Naomi's ass


----------



## xerxesXXI (May 15, 2006)

sweaty paige


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Paige, turn a few inches to the left. Don't watch TV like that.


----------



## QuasiModo (Sep 10, 2015)

paiges boobs looking good tonite. :x


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

The spots with the divas watching the matches..Finally, I get why they do that. To prove at least ONE person watches this shit.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Paige looking AMAZING tonight. God :damn


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Why is the entertainer outside of the ring doing nothing?


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

So no Cesaro tonight?


I guess he's taking care of Tyson Kidd at home.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Noami's body:homer

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Your favorite chick's.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I think the TNA Lockdown 2012 crowd have teleported into the future. Fucking hell.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

ShowStopper said:


> Paige looking AMAZING tonight. God :damn


They should've stayed on that camera for the whole match.


----------



## christien62 (Oct 22, 2013)

I forgot nataylia was hot and can wrestle under all that clothes


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Natalya came back after 5 months to job :mj4*


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

KaineSpawnX said:


> Paige, turn a few inches to the left. Don't watch TV like that.


Exactly. It's...umm...bad for your neck.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Naomi, Master of She Calls It The Rear View.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

The one finisher I'd love to get hit with.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

Hope Sasha's neck is doing alright


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

Paige about to jump Nattie...

or not


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Jim Ross said:


> Even after Survivor Series last year they had a small little chance.


That wasn't the chance. That was the end of the story as far as WWE was concerned. :serious:


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Paige is the best part of raw today. Hotter than ever


----------



## WhyTooJay (Aug 25, 2010)

:Jordan2 That cannot possibly be Naomi's finisher.


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Of course the distraction finish lol has there been a Raw episode in recent memory without a distraction finish?


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Nattie jobbing to Naomi. :ugh2


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

What the fuck was the point of that? I thought Paige was going to run in. Instead you do a pointless win for a pointless performer.


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> Paige looking AMAZING tonight. God :damn


She's a goddess.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Sasha is so cute. :lenny


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Bubba Chuck said:


> Woods giving Summer the :creepyshaq look


Even though he got wood in his anus thanks to going through a table, what better way to get over the pain than than by putting his wood in Summer's booty?

:book


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

WOw that looks nothing like Dean Ambrose on that poster on the wall.


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

It's like Seth does not even want to face Cena..


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Amber B said:


> I think the TNA Lockdown 2012 crowd have teleported into the future. Fucking hell.


As have the roster and storylines :flair4:bully4:flabbynsting


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Sooo...Kane has power over Trips and Steph?

:ha


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

I still don't know how an ass to the face is considered a finisher.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Chill, Hunter. Rollins just got a cleaner win over Sting than you did.


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

Bet Kane is attacking Seth again and then acting like nothing happened next week


----------



## QuasiModo (Sep 10, 2015)

stephs not looking so good.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

it's crazy how important a crowd is for wrestling. dead crowd has killed the show. i'm not even sure if the show has sucked or not, but the crowd has made sure it has.


----------



## Heel To Face (Oct 13, 2011)

what is the point of this rematch of cena and rollins. For Cena to beat the wwe champ clean again. Why would Rollins even care about the us title or john cena.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Haha!


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

They wont: but if creative played their cards right, they could have something with this split personality Kane. Maybe somewhat of a Tyrone character for those who have watched Mr Robot.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

DemBoy said:


> I still don't know how an ass to the face is considered a finisher.


She probably farts as well.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

DemBoy said:


> I still don't know how an ass to the face is considered a finisher?


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I guess it was a quick night for Orton!


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

I guess nobody is going to show Kane the footage of what he did.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

KuritaDavion said:


> The one finisher I'd love to get hit with.


A better one:


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Remember the trolls who called paige ugly....


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Triple H better have a plan. I'm worried for Seth's well being!


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

TheMenace said:


> She's a goddess.


Helen of Troy she isn't.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

DemBoy said:


> I still don't know how an ass to the face is considered a finisher.


Well if Naomi hit me with it I know it'd finish me. :side:


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Paige and Sasha.:kobe4:kobe6


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

SideTableDrawer said:


> I guess nobody is going to show Kane the footage of what he did.


It's accidentally the Katie Vick scene. "Oh, how'd that get in there?"


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

I hope to god this shitty Kane feud leads to something big for Seth and its not just another obligatory pointless Kane feud against the current WWE champion. Actually, i hope HHH comes out and says that it was his idea to give Kane the mask because he just doesn't like Seth anymore. Turn that dude face for fucks sake.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Amber B said:


> I think the TNA Lockdown 2012 crowd have teleported into the future. Fucking hell.


Oh god the memories. I just remember we were shitting on that crowd extra hard. Might have to dig up the old discussion thread for the memories and lolz.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

The New Day and Rusev make a Great team! :yoda


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Did someone die in the crowd or what?


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Is it time for the weekly Cesaro job to Big Show?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

They need to start showing repeats from like....1996. Fuck, I'll take a repeat from 2008.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Jim Ross: Business is about to go into the toilet. Here comes The Big Show.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

EAT 
SLEEP 
GO TO WEEELLL


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Stop eye fucking kids, Big Show.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Lesnar should show up tonight and destroy Big Show!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Cesaro about to get that work from Big Show.:mj2


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Big Show. :ann1


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

islesfan13 said:


> Remember the trolls who called paige ugly....


Paige is gorgeous tonight. I've got a bit of a girl crush on her right now.

Ugh. Cesaro is about to job again to Big Show. fpalm


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Big show burying Cesaro again fpalm


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*I swear to god if Cesaro loses to Show again...*


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

NOOOOOOO


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Godway said:


> Is it time for the weekly Cesaro job to Big Show?


You win a cookie

Wellllllll, I hate the Big Show's theme music.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Here he comes to put us to sleeeeepp......zzzzz...Sleeeppp

Big Slow, your walking, talking cure for insomnia.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

No ... no not again. i just realised this is all to legitimise Big Show as a Lesnar opponent for his go to hell tour


----------



## Bobryderswebcam (Feb 23, 2015)

its the BIGshow


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

Jerichoholic274 said:


> Did someone die in the crowd or what?


All went down hill when Ric Flair starting talking about his daughter


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Does :cole have a black eye? :bron


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

WHAT DOES THIS CROWD WANT! Seriously they've been sitting on their hands the whole time.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

We need The Miz to make an appearance.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

Ugh stop trying to make Big Show a thing. Its not going to happen.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Amber B said:


> They need to start showing repeats from like....1996. Fuck, I'll take a repeat from 2008.


The WWE would rather make you pay $9.99 for that.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

SideTableDrawer said:


> I guess nobody is going to show Kane the footage of what he did.


Too complicated, would go over the fan's heads :vince


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That siren on Cesaro's theme repeatedly going off is annoying as fuck.


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

"If that happens to Brock Lesnar" Lol not a chance in hell buddy and even if it does Lesnar will no sell that shit and get right back up.


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

Cesaro is about to get BURRIED!!


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

YOU'RE A GIANT... PIECE OF SHIT!!!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Why is Big Show still doing stuff?!
Fack!


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

They have to make Big Show look strong so it means something when Brock destroys him!


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Deadman's Hand said:


> *I swear to god if Cesaro loses to Show again...*


You'll what? Watch next week?


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Show reminds us that he is a giant. In other news, Charlotte is Ric Flair's daughter.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

WWE booking is hilarious. 1 moment Cesaro is a fucking beast, like 90 overall, then the next minute 65 overall jobber.


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

Believe That said:


> Cesaro is about to get BURRIED!!


Yeah they keep suppressing the best in-ring performer in the company. Shame.


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

Someone in the back must not like Cesaro


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

What's the point of even doing this match if Cesaro isn't gonna throw Big Show around like a rag doll?


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Remember when Giant (Big Show) was thinner and had long blonde/brown hair?


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

yes, we've got to have Cesaro job to this up and coming superstar....WWE Logic-there isn't any.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I feel so bad for Cesaro.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Ace Boogie said:


> We need The Miz to make an appearance.


Seeing him on UpUpDownDown was the most entertaining I've seen from in a couple of years. Don't regret my subscription to Woods' channel for a second.


----------



## Bobryderswebcam (Feb 23, 2015)

KaineSpawnX said:


> Show reminds us that he is a giant. In other news, Charlotte is Ric Flair's daughter.


Did you know Rellik is Killer Backards


----------



## Memphis7 (Aug 20, 2015)

Big Show can do that to Brock Lesnar.......Ye ok then


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

KaineSpawnX said:


>


Well, one can argue that kayfabe wise Rikishi suffocated you with his massive ass. Naomi just does an ass running block or whatever.



Jim Ross said:


> She probably farts as well.


At first i thought this made sense kayfabe wise, but wouldn't that have the complete opposite of just laying there motionless?



KuritaDavion said:


> Well if Naomi hit me with it I know it'd finish me. :side:


Yeah, but we're not talking about premature ejaculation here.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

"It feels like he hit you from inside." 
I don't know what that feels like.


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

That kid stare down from Big Show lol


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Sagat


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Kind of sucks Show's facing Brock because we have to endure the tri-yearly mini Show push.


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

Cesaro Should really be doing something better..how do you have a beast like him and not use him ?


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Cesaro may have a chance here because Big Show is dominating too much.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Believe That said:


> Someone in the back must not like Cesaro


That "someone" pretty much said so on SCSA's podcast.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Disgusting. Cesaro is an afterthought in this commentary.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Why the fuck can't we have Cesaro VS rollins for the world title?

Why this?

What did we do?


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Cesaro should NOT be losing to Big Show.


----------



## Yawn Cena (Aug 12, 2014)

Commentary talking up Lesnar-Big Show as if it's a match we've never seen before, it's one of the most over used matches in recent memory. Shut the fuck up commantary I'm having to actually mute it. This is insulting to everybody who has the memory of a goldfish or above.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

KaineSpawnX said:


> "It feels like he hit you from inside."
> I don't know what that feels like.


"I do!" :cole


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Down goes Big Show!


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Why can't we be getting Cesaro/Lesnar at MSG? :mj2


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I'd rather see Cesaro v Brock than a well worn retread match with Show.


----------



## Bobryderswebcam (Feb 23, 2015)

Natecore said:


> That "someone" pretty much said so on SCSA's podcast.


He's too swiss to be in the main event


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

To those arguing about Naomi's finisher. 

Who gives a shit? In the 80's, Iceman King Parsons called that move the "Cocoa Butt".


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

SHIV said:


> Disgusting. Cesaro is an afterthought in this commentary.


Just like he was under Heyman's "tutelage" :heyman6


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Dear cesaro: you tried. You have shown the world your talent. But wwe will never use you as more than making other people look good. Please, when your contract expires, leave and go to new japan pro wrestling. There, you will be respected. There, your talent will be rewarded with important matches, feuds and the love of the fans.

Sincerely,
Your fans


----------



## Memphis7 (Aug 20, 2015)

Instead of Big show vs Brock can we have Cesaro vs Brock ............ Plz


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

It's 2015 and Big Show is still considered a "threat" against Lesnar, ignoring the fact that Lesnar has beat him countless times before.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Cesaro's back is hurt.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

So the point of this is to make Show look strong to sell the Network as being competitive against Lesnar. Why aren't they doing that on commentary?! And at the cost of Cesaro? 

This is so stupid.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Geez, Cesaro is strong as an ox!


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

A-C-P said:


> Why can't we be getting Cesaro/Lesnar at MSG? :mj2


Saving it for WM32! :mj2


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Spankiefrankie said:


> I Know, Wtf really?? Any crap to fill the 4 hour schedule.
> 
> Your on here regularly, I'm guessing your single n bored like me?


:swaggerwhat


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

"What did it take out of Cesaro?" 
His theme, hopefully.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

What a move!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

What a finish:lmao

All that build up to that suplex spot just to get knocked out. So sudden.


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

ROFL what an anti-climactic job. That was just like who gives a shit about this loser Cesaro.


----------



## Memphis7 (Aug 20, 2015)

Big Fat fucking Shit Show


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Kane and Big Show pushes, must be 2015!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)




----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

Ok im done with this RAW. disgusting.

20 years still trying to make big show a threat.

And why not start the match with a KO punch?? WORST MOVE EVER.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

KaineSpawnX said:


> Show reminds us that he is a giant. In other news, Charlotte is Ric Flair's daughter.


Charlotte is Ric Flair's daughter?! :surprise:


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

TheLooseCanon said:


> A-C-P said:
> 
> 
> > Why can't we be getting Cesaro/Lesnar at MSG?
> ...


:fingerscrossed

:mj2


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Cesaro + NJPW = destiny.

Please?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Cesaro did the job twice in two consecutive shows. They gotta build up that young up and comer Big Show for Brock Lesnar :frankielol.*


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

To sell Network:

Lesnar vs Cesaro.

Big 'please retire' Show = no buys.


----------



## Dan Rodmon (Jan 19, 2012)

Disgusting.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Cesaro went down so fast I thought it was symbolism of his momentum.


----------



## Bobryderswebcam (Feb 23, 2015)

DemBoy said:


> It's 2015 and Big Show is still considered a "threat" against Lesnar, ignoring the fact that Lesnar has beat him countless times before.


Dude its the biggest house show of the year, Brock and BigShow know each other inside out having been in development with each other. Brock enjoys working with show and theyll have a main event worthy match with good chemistry without taking any big risks. its not like this is been built as a main event program for the belt


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Cesaro should just go to Lucha Underground.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Gee, it really is a mystery why WWE can't make new stars. Jobbing to slobs like Show.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Yeah, Let's bury Cesaro yet again to boost a wrestler everyone is chanting "please retire" at. Why don't we have Cowboy Bill Watts come out and have Rollins job to him while we're at it. 

Fuck this logic.


----------



## Neuron (Jul 31, 2013)

Hey fuckheads, why not reverse the roles and build up Cesaro to wrestle Brock? You can't tell me that wouldn't be a far more entertaining matchup that Lesnar vs. Show 349237470932.


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*And Cesaro loses again.

Fuck. This. Company.*


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

I wonder how Cesaro feels whenever he reads the scripts


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Ace Boogie said:


> Cesaro should just go to Lucha Underground.


He'd get treated well there.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Boy I wonder if the Big Show will beat Lesnar at MSG fpalm


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Cesaro: The World's Strongest Jobber. fpalm


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Dude needs to beg crowd to boo! :ha


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

These characters are so bad they literally have to say "boo me" to get heat.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Can you imagine someone like Cesaro who has all the talent in the world hearing from some fuck nugget backstage that they have to lose to the Big Show?

I so get why Gail Kim quit on live tv.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Ace Boogie said:


> Lesnar should show up tonight and destroy Big Show!


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Can we have Big Show on commentary


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Has Big Show ever cut a promo and not mention he's a fucking giant?


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

"Bumi all you want!"


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

:lmao Big Show has sinked so damn low, you really gotta beg to be booed?


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

rofl Cesaro just lays there like a loser bitch while Show dialogues, is he holding a water bottle to his face? :lol This is pathetic.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Motherfucker, that was 2002. 2002!


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

They key to that statement is 2002!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Didn't Brock destroy Show like a year ago :drake1


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

wtf ... i'm tired and i'm being made to sit through some serious shit waiting for Rollins.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

I know they want to build up Big Show for Lesnar.

But do they really need him to KO Cesaro, a guy that is actually getting over really well?


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

Big Show is like an older version of Josh Nichols of Drake & Josh.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Ace Boogie said:


> Cesaro should just go to Lucha Underground.


:YES


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

2002? They've had this shitty match idea for 13 years?


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Big Show is right.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Using Cesaro to make big show look good for Lesnar,

Funny Cesaro was 5 -0-1 look like he was starting to get going , now his 0-3 in his last 3


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Brings up a win from nearly 13 years ago xD Yeah ur tough


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Believe That said:


> I wonder how Cesaro feels whenever he reads the scripts


He can't read 'Merican! :vince3


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Haha.Big show just buried this lame ass crowd


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Lol my big ass ain't going to suplex city.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Big Show is so awesome on the mic. I could tolerate him just talking shit on the mic without getting in the ring.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I think the crowd fell asleep during that promo.


----------



## Memphis7 (Aug 20, 2015)

Welllllll its the shit show


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

What year is this


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Weeelllllllll it's Cesaro jobbing
Yes it's a bad site to see ohhh 
Yeah it's Cesaro jobbing 
Come on suck it up and buy the Network (for $9.99 :cole) y'all ohhh 
Well get ready for something 
That you already know 
You'll damn sure see it coming
But I promise you ll know 
Cesaro jobbing


_*Chorus* _

_*Repeat from Beginning*_


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

I like how Cole buries Show by saying he's going to Suplex City regardless.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

No matter what anyone wants, Cesaro is an enhancement talent. And that probably isn't going to change any time soon.


----------



## fifty_ (May 13, 2014)

It bugs me how big show drips sweat everywhere when he's in the ring


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

2015 and Big Show's still here.

FUCKING HELL.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Eh...not a bad promo


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Damn, guy can't help that grumbled deep voice but that was a nice, solid promo. Kudos Show.


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Could it be any more obvious that Cena Vs Rollins will end via DQ? Lol we have yet to get our weekly DQ finish and they are saving it for this match.


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

Fuck what anyone else thinks but I been waiting for Cena all night!


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

Vanilla Gorilla???? Tell me he just didn't say that........


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Pretty great promo. Still don't care.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Hopefully Brock will put Big Show on the shelf forever.


----------



## calcuu (Nov 19, 2012)

A big FUCK YOU to WWE for having Cesaro be the jobber to make Big Show look strong. Why can't they use someone like slater


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

The Power that Be said:


> Vanilla Gorilla???? Tell me he just didn't say that........


:nash

Shit, wrong smilie. 




Or is it?


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

I guess we're suppose to forget that Lesnar destroyed the big show a couple of years ago already???


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Abel Headliner said:


> Big Show is so awesome on the mic. I could tolerate him just talking shit on the mic without getting in the ring.


Hope Show transitions to commentary sometime soon

He is always pretty solid on commentary


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

gamegenie said:


> Remember when Giant (Big Show) was thinner and had long blonde/brown hair?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Solid promo from Show. :clap

While I'm not fond of Cesaro eating back to back pins from him, it's understandable in order to build up for the Lesnar match at MSG. Too bad folks are gonna relentlessly shit on him regardless. :\


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Is it time for the main event?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Masked Kane to cost Seth match. No fucks given.

There, gave ya the ending, go watch MNF.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Masked Kane will interrupt Seth vs Cena rematch. 


HHH is going to come out and unmask Kane, 


and it will be Sting. 




If that doesn't happen tonight. Then this RAW sucks and WWE should fire whoever wrote the actual RAW ending tonight.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I was hoping Ambrose would have a match.


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

Ace Boogie said:


> Hopefully Brock will put Big Show on the shelf forever.


Yes. Would be cool if Lesnar went totally overboard at their match. After he beats him easily, he F5's him like 5 times more, then he hits him with chairs, steel steps, puts him through a table, etc. and Big Show is forced to retire.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Solid promo from Show. :clap
> 
> While I'm not fond of Cesaro eating back to back pins from him, it's understandable in order to build up for the Lesnar match at MSG. Too bad folks are gonna relentlessly shit on him regardless. :\


Because nobody believes Big Show has any chance of winning. Beating him does nothing for Lesnar. It's not anything new. It's just a waste of everybody's time.


----------



## QuasiModo (Sep 10, 2015)

please go back to paige watching tv again.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

zigg/ryback vs owens/rusev.

Is it weird I like the heels in both feuds more?


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

Show versus Lesnar. Wonder if they'll collapse the ring for the first time ever for the third time.


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Another pointless tag match being booked for Smackdown lol who the fuck thinks that those matches are a good idea?


----------



## PaulHeyamnGuy (Feb 2, 2015)

vanilla gorilla :heyman6


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

That may be a pretty good match on Smackdown.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

This stupid Rusev-Ziggler feud is going to continue on Smackdown. smh


----------



## UntilDawn (Sep 2, 2015)

Good promo from Show but Lesnar will unleash Suplex City at MSG.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Its an Air Lunatic!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Braun Stroman


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

LMAO. 

So when is Reigns going to introduce Samoa Joe as the 3rd man. Randy Orton is not 3rd man for them.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

Strong snowman


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

We can barely hear your voice there, Luke.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Amber B said:


> Can you imagine someone like Cesaro who has all the talent in the world hearing from some fuck nugget backstage that they have to lose to the Big Show?
> 
> I so get why Gail Kim quit on live tv.


I loved Gail.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

What is Harper talking about?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Talking about killing snakes and drinking its blood.:lol This horror movie shit.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

The G.O.A.T said:


> This stupid Rusev-Ziggler feud is going to continue on Smackdown :facepalm


Ziggler/Rusev
Wyatts/Broken Shield
Stardust/Neville

Never ending feuds :mj2


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

THIS MAN BRAUN STROWMAN IS TOTALLY DEMENTED


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Em ... strowman actually fucking scares me. It's in a better place now? what? you fucking freak.


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

UntilDawn said:


> Good promo from Show but Lesnar will unleash Suplex City at MSG.







is all


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Ace Boogie said:


> What is Harper talking about?


Talking about that new drug called "Yeah Yeah Yeah".


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Strowman could safely corpse during a promo and pretend it's just because he's crazy.


----------



## Moto (May 21, 2011)

Can't fucking stand Braun Strowman.


----------



## Neuron (Jul 31, 2013)

> Em ... strowman actually fucking scares me. It's in a better place now? what? you fucking freak.



Braun Strowman has those serial killer eyes.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Where's CM Punk?


I wish his music would hit and he surprise the world by making a one time return.


----------



## Dan Rodmon (Jan 19, 2012)

What a promo!


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Here comes Cena to ruin the show!


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Here comes the Cena sucks song lol


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

"I caught a snake once. I skinned it." 

This dude's voice. :drake1


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

"I skinned a snake once and drank its blood." Is that a euphemism?


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

Bobryderswebcam said:


> Dude its the biggest house show of the year, Brock and BigShow know each other inside out having been in development with each other. Brock enjoys working with show and theyll have a main event worthy match with good chemistry without taking any big risks. its not like this is been built as a main event program for the belt


Dude, it's 2015 there's literally dozens of dudes who can have a way better match with Lesnar than the Big Slow. The have great chemistry? I have yet to see such thing in any of their matches. The fact that the Big Show could've been used to build another guy up as a believable threat like Cesaro, Ambrose or even fucking Sheamus, tells you that the WWE doesn't like to try "risky" things because it may or may not work in their favor.

WWE's bullshit excuse is "Oh he's big and strong, don't let the loses against fucking Ryback made you believe that he's weak or anything like that. He could tots beat Lesnar you guys!!"


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

"I caught a snake once, I skinned it and drank it's blood. It's in a better place now."

I gotta admit, that was pretty dope.


----------



## Bobryderswebcam (Feb 23, 2015)

Dunno if im pro cena tonight or against him.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

:highnote Well, I'm done.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Bobryderswebcam said:


> Dunno if im pro cena tonight or against him.


I am pro Lillian though, so fine at 50. :banderas


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Breaking Ground looks better than the actual NXT product lately.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

A-C-P said:


> Ziggler/Rusev
> Wyatts/Broken Shield
> Stardust/Neville
> 
> Never ending feuds :mj2


Eh at least they're trying to do some sort of longer storylines with Ziggler/Rusev and Wyatts/66.6% Shield. 

Better than random booking on the fly I guess.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

It boggles my mind that someone can be the SAME character for 10 years. I feel like I'm in the twilight zone with WWE.


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

Jim Ross said:


> I am pro Lillian though, so fine at 50. :banderas


In that we agree fam


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Seth better not get a jobber entrance.


----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)

So I'm assuming Braun Strowman saying he skinned a snake and drank it's blood has something to do with Randy Orton being the Viper? Or maybe he's calling out the Texas Rattlesnake, Stone Cold Steve Austin...or maybe he's calling out Jake the Snake...or maybe he's calling out Hogan's 24 inch pythons?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Every time I hear that Geico commercial with Kenny Rogers now, it reminds me of this song:


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Post Summerslam and post NOC RAWs have both delivered. 15 minutes+overrun left and I didn't even feel it this time. Normally, the 3 hours drag.*


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Neuron said:


> Braun Strowman has those serial killer eyes.


Deep, deep like the mind of Minolta, now picture this
Let's picnic inside a morgue
Not pic-a-nic baskets, pic-a-nic caskets
And I got the machine, that cracks your fuckin chest plates
Open and release them guts
Then I release def cuts
Brutal, jagged edged, totally ruffneck
Now everybody scream nuff respect to the X
Nuff respect given
Disrespect and you will not be livin
Word to momma, Emma, drama, dilemma

Serial killa! Serial killa! Serial killa!
(Wake up in the morning eat your Lucky Charms cereal)


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Kane may just attack Rollins in the back!


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Dr. Middy said:


> A-C-P said:
> 
> 
> > Ziggler/Rusev
> ...


Trying is good I suppose. But for longer storylines to work there needs to be developments that keep you interested

In these 3 cases outside of a little of it in Wyatts/Broken Shield they are just the same shit week after week, PPV after PPV


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

I need CM Punk in that Sonic advert like yesterday.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

That crowd has been listening to Brapado this whole time.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Rollins selling from last night like a GOAT.

:drose


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That sign


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I feel so bad for Seth.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Cena Five-time Knuckle Shuffle


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

:cole: "Cena with his patented leg drop."

:hogan


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Did Cena just salute Seth like he respects him, when Seth came walking out?


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

FlemmingLemming said:


> So I'm assuming Braun Strowman saying he skinned a snake and drank it's blood has something to do with Randy Orton being the Viper? Or maybe he's calling out the Texas Rattlesnake, Stone Cold Steve Austin...or maybe he's calling out Jake the Snake...*or maybe he's calling out Hogan's 24 inch pythons*?


WHATCHA GONNA DO WHEN THE RIGHT GAY-GUY RETURNS AND DROPS THE LEG ON THAT OVERSIZED JOBBER


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

I wouldn't mind taking lilian for a tumble in the bushes.


----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)

The United States Championchiaaaa


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Lilian! :banderas


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Ace Boogie said:


> Seth better not get a jobber entrance.


He didn't, but he still has jobber music.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Oh wait it's Monday, time for our world heavyweight champion to lose


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

It's John "Must destroy wrestling" Cena!!!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Rollins attacking Cena during his introduction

:ha

There's a heel tactic for those who care about such things.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Cena has a Raw crowd actually cheering for him so he plays it up big time

:ha


----------



## Bobryderswebcam (Feb 23, 2015)

im slightly dissapointed no fans invaded yet


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

I'm nearly half Lillians age and she'd get the D from me with the greatest of ease


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Nuclear heat.


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Watch this match go 15 minutes only to end in a DQ lol


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

wkc_23 said:


>


Too busy looking out for potential barrier jumpers to pay attention to the signs I guess...

The fan didn't even disguise the name as Krispin Wah!


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

What a smart move by Rollins!


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Rollins + Grueling US Title match + Kane attack = FELLA*


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Ace Boogie said:


> Breaking Ground looks better than the actual NXT product lately.


It's gonna be everything Tough Enough wasn't. When does it come out?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Soul Cat said:


> Because nobody believes Big Show has any chance of winning. Beating him does nothing for Lesnar. It's not anything new. It's just a waste of everybody's time.


No doubt, but it did have the benefit of Show cutting a damn good promo.


----------



## Bobryderswebcam (Feb 23, 2015)

What bullshit are we gonna see to end the show????


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Nine99 said:


> Oh wait it's Monday, time for our world heavyweight champion to lose


Via disqualification and watch him flee.


----------



## Neuron (Jul 31, 2013)

So I'm guessing this is going to be one of those matches where Cena gets in like 5% offense and suddenly hulks up at the end.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Cena's selling is absolutely atrocious.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Stephanie will take care of things.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Just watch Demon Kane will come out and interfere. Then corp. kane on the jumbotron will make a match between the two at the next PPV.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Leon Knuckles said:


> It's gonna be everything Tough Enough wasn't. When does it come out?


It debuts on October 26th.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

:cena4 can't even take a bump without his awkward ass bending of his legs. He can't extend his legs.

He is the least athletic guy on roster, along with Khali (if he hasn't been fired).


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Jerichoholic274 said:


> Cena's selling is absolutely atrocious.


Always has been. 

Also, his not-selling.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Why do they have the same matches the night after the PPV? Seriously.


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

cenas bald spot has gotten so big he should really think about shaving all the hair off


----------



## Memphis7 (Aug 20, 2015)

So guys what fuckery ending are we expecting here ?


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Cena tried to end it early!


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> No doubt, but it did have the benefit of Show cutting a damn good promo.


*Even if Show cut a good promo, that's still no excuse as to why Show beat Cesaro.*


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

pretty sick of Cena/Rollins now


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

>can Cena battle back
>CENA IS HURT HE IS HURT !


every damn week lol


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> Just watch Demon Kane will come out and interfere. Then corp. kane on the jumbotron will make a match between the two at the next PPV.


:flair4


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> Just watch Demon Kane will come out and interfere. Then corp. kane on the jumbotron will make a match between the two at the next PPV.


:mj4


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

So we're really headed to back-to-back nights of Kane standing tall at the end?


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

TripleG said:


> Why do they have the same matches the night after the PPV? Seriously.


To get the rematches out of the way.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Time for another commercial! :vince3


----------



## Neuron (Jul 31, 2013)

Memphis7 said:


> So guys what fuckery ending are we expecting here ?


THE DEMON Kane is most likely gonna happen.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Noctis Lucis Caleum said:


> *Rollins + Grueling US Title match + Kane attack = FELLA*


That would make what happened at the end of the show last night amazingly stupid.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Memphis7 said:


> So guys what fuckery ending are we expecting here ?


Masked Kane obviously.

Do you even WWE Fuckery bro? :smile2:


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

TripleG said:


> Why do they have the same matches the night after the PPV? Seriously.


" 50/50 booking at it's finest." :vince


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I really hope Orton shows up on Smackdown.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

FITZ said:


> That would make what happened at the end of the show last night amazingly stupid.


So you're saying it's gonna happen? :vince


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

See, Cena and Rollins have yet to have a bad match, but the overdoing of it has ruined the mystique.

Matches like this need to be spaced out over a period of time, so that each time they work together, it feels like a big deal.


----------



## Neuron (Jul 31, 2013)

Comes back from commercial and Rollins is still dominating. :booklel


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

How on earth will Cena ever overcome the odds?


----------



## Trivette (Dec 30, 2013)

Seriously one of the best RAWs I've seen in ages. Feels like they have a completely different writing team tonight. No complaints for once, imagine that...


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Seth is wrestling the Tin Man pre-oil.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)




----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

I'm disappointed that WWE wasted the US title run. 

Cena should have issued to an open challenge to someone else. Not defend it against Seth Rollins who already has the main title belt of the brand. 


These actions on the main event is why I usually tune the show at this time.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Nikki needs to tell Cena to shave his stupid head.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Memphis7 said:


> So guys what fuckery ending are we expecting here ?


Like I said, Demon Kane comes out, to interfere then corp. Kane will be on the titantron making a match between the two at the PPV, probably for the title LOL.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

I smell Kane


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

That is another smart move by Seth.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Rollins, no. Don't get counted out. You don't have the champion's advantage when you're not the champion.


----------



## DJ2334 (Jan 18, 2011)

AngryConsumer said:


> So we're really headed to back-to-back nights of Kane standing tall at the end?


This would literally kill the ratings. I imagine they'll bring in Undertaker and Lesnar to hype up their match at Hell in a Cell. Rollins vs Kane feud isn't enough to keep anyone invested.


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

Jerichoholic274 said:


> See, Cena and Rollins have yet to have a bad match, but the overdoing of it has ruined the mystique.
> 
> Matches like this need to be spaced out over a period of time, so that each time they work together, it feels like a big deal.


Absolutely right, they can have amazing matches but repeat them so soon takes away from the being special.


----------



## Bobryderswebcam (Feb 23, 2015)

cena should get hair implants


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Grab the tights!


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

Crowd is on fire for Cena.


----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)

Byron Saxton is an idiot. Why would you highlight the fact that people are watching the same match every week?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Rollins knows how to do an STF

:drose


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

How lucky are we?



Go fuck yourself, Byron LOL


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

"Does this look familiar?"
Is that the Cloverleaf, Cole?


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

'See John,' Seth whispered as the 15 time world champ cried in anguish. 'this is how you do an STF.'


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

The crowd is actually chanting Cena's name. I think I am going to barf!


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> Like I said, Demon Kane comes out, to interfere then corp. Kane will be on the titantron making a match between the two at the PPV, probably for the title LOL.


and then the Authority appears on screen and say... sorry Rollins, Kane's decision is final...


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Welp it's about time for Cena to power up.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

The clowns on commentary make it so obvious that they're reading from scripts


----------



## DJ2334 (Jan 18, 2011)

So are we really not going to address the fact that Cena has completely buried the WWEWHC? Why should we care about the world title if the guy with the US title beat the World Champion several times now?...


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

Cena's a superfreak. He's a very kinky girl. The kind you don't take home to mother.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Deadman's Hand said:


> *Even if Show cut a good promo, that's still no excuse as to why Show beat Cesaro.*


:vince5: "Of course there's a reason he didn't beat Show. He's too European, damn it!"


----------



## Neuron (Jul 31, 2013)

Five moves of doom time!


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Nine99 said:


> Welp it's about time for Cena to power up.


Aaand right on schedule.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

That moment when you notice that Cena and Seth is the only main eventers. :ha


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Cena shouldn't feel too bad anymore. Seth's STF was just as bad as his LOL


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

This is awful. I don't even know if Seth can save this.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Don't ever go back to Laredo, WWE


----------



## Bobryderswebcam (Feb 23, 2015)

get ready for kanes pyro its set up ready to go on the turnbuckles


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

HHHbkDX said:


> The clowns on commentary make it so obvious that they're reading from scripts


All the Cena verbal c*ck sucking makes it obvious


----------



## teawrecks (Oct 24, 2011)

Laredo, TX...terrible crowd. was that a weakass attempt at a "this is awesome" chant?


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

The audience is totally filled with women and children. It sounds like I'm watching some Teen choice show.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

HHHbkDX said:


> The clowns on commentary make it so obvious that they're reading from scripts


Vince is jacking off in the back! :vince3


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Is Seth ever going to hit the Pedigree again?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Good match


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Taka Michinoku driver LOL


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

How many times has Rollins set up for the Pedigree now?


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Seth is going for the shooting star.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

WWE is never coming to this city again.:lol


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

"They're leaving their hearts in the ring." 
That's because Kane is coming to disembowel them.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Byron needs to be quiet!


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Phoenix Splash time?


----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)

JBL: That's why I love Cena, there's no wasted movement. Every chance he gets, he goes for the cover.

Really?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Seth never EVER hits his phoenix splash


----------



## Memphis7 (Aug 20, 2015)

Seth's STFU > Cenas


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Rollins overcame the rope that slipped up Sin Cara!


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Oh god Cena hit a better STF than Seth.

What world am I in lol


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Has Seth ever hit that move?


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Great ending....


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Cena completely no selling a frogsplash.

Worst "seller" of all time.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

:cena3


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

No sell of the Frog Splash:lmao:lmao

And Rollins looks like a geek AGAIN:lmao 

I love WWE booking.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:lmao God awful


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

Cenawinslol


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Did that motherfucker just completely no sell a Frogsplash? 

Goddamn.


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

Ok :garrett


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Cena no sells a frog splash. Got it. Goodnight guys.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

No sold the fuck out of that frog splash. Eddie Guerrero shaking his head right now.


----------



## GonGetGot (Aug 2, 2011)

wow a clean pin on the champ... jesus christ


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

The WWE Champion losing again on Raw ffs


----------



## Memphis7 (Aug 20, 2015)

LOLOLOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## Neuron (Jul 31, 2013)

Wow. I'm actually pretty shocked that there was no Kane interference. Did the Raw ending get mixed up with house show booking?


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Fuck off JBL you cunt


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

So Rollins hits the Taka Michinoku driver and Eddies flog flash and Cena kicks out of both of them, on the WWE champion TWICe in a row to Cena loses clean without kicking out of a finisher . WTF he is the WWE champion.


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

Gets dominated all match then hits one stupid assed move and wins. 

:MAD :MAD :MAD :MAD :MAD


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:Jordan loses to Cena back to back nights


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

Damn he no sold the shit out of that frog splash.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Funny thing is Sting can have a match with Rollins right now, and still lose :lmao


----------



## Dan Rodmon (Jan 19, 2012)

Whelp, the frog splash is buried :cena


----------



## bob311 (Nov 13, 2012)

How can we take this company seriously, when the WWE champ' constantly gets beat clean?


----------



## christien62 (Oct 22, 2013)

bro who the fuck books this fucking shit fuck fucking cena


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

No! :rollins4


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Rollins can't have much time left with the title. I know Cena is Cena but he just went over the WWE Champion 2 times cleanly in 2 days.


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

Way to disrespect Eddie, dumbasses.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

:maury

I win :cena2


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Abel Headliner said:


> No sell of the Frog Splash:lmao:lmao
> 
> And Rollins looks like a geek AGAIN:lmao
> 
> I love WWE booking.


Well you know. If Seth had only pinned Brock Lesnar at WM, he wouldn't be put in these angles.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

U.S. Champ > WWE Champ :ha

Fuckin' :vince5


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

Here comes DEMON KANE


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Can I just say, fuck you for no selling a fucking beautiful frog splash.


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

What a joke , an us champ pins the Heavyweight champ. C'mon Vince get Cena off your jock


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

LOL hard no-sell by Cena. That was fucking dreadful, seriously. That match sucked by their standards because as usual with Cena, they spammed this match to death. And they spammed this outcome to death. lolCenabeatsRollins is beyond stale. 

Totally pointless match. World champion is still buried.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

The frogspash was completely no-selled. Fuck this.


----------



## Memphis7 (Aug 20, 2015)

united states champion > WWE champion only in wwe lololol


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*I know Rollins always loses, but Cena no selling a beautiful Frog Splash like that shits all over Eddie's legacy.*


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Keep jobbing the champion on free television, WWE. It's so smart.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> So Rollins hits the Taka Michinoku driver and Eddies flog flash and Cena kicks out of both of them, on the WWE champion TWICe in a row to Cena loses clean without kicking out of a finisher . WTF he is the WWE champion.


And he completely no sold the frogsplash. Guy is CANCER in the ring.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

So the World Title is now below the US Title(formerly a WCW title)? Yeah, that makes sense.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Man, this booking is actually hilarious lol


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

This shit is so fucking bad.


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

Zayn, Neville, and Owens always required more than one AA to put away. Rollins lost to one two nights in a row.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Its Corporate Kane!


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*I can't believe John Cena just no-sold a fucking frog splash. :lol*


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Kane's spit.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

LOLCENAWINS :cena

"Why can't we build new stars?" - :vince7


----------



## Bobryderswebcam (Feb 23, 2015)

if ever a match needed a DQ ending to forward story development and not kill momentum


----------



## Neuron (Jul 31, 2013)

AAAAnnnnnddddd there it is. Looks like birthday_massacre called it.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

This damn company :maury


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Kane is like "I'm dragging you into this hole whether you like it or not!"


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

LMAO TNA TNA TNA


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Fucks given for this garbage: Zero point zero zero


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

LOL I was close . Corp. Kane on the jumbotron and Demon Kane attacking Rollins lol


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Run!


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

This company is pathetic as fuck


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

DRAGGED TO HELL

:lmao Straight out of 1996 Diesel/Taker.


----------



## dashing_man (Dec 3, 2014)

Jim Ross said:


> Can we have Big Show on commentary


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

For fuck's sake....


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The Kane/Rollins storyline got off to a much better start than I thought it would tonight.

Just get Cena the fuck away from Rollins and let him go bury the rest of the roster and this storyline and Rollins will be fine. Thanks.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

DRAGGED TO HELL

:lmao Straight out of 1996 Diesel/Taker.


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

Soap opera at its finest!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Just incase you forgot:*


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

That image was so wrong :LOL


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

WTF KANE IS GONNA RAPE SETH


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*RIP IN PIECE*


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Too bad Bruce Blitz isn't on Youtube anymore. I want to see his reaction to the no sold frog splash. :ha


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo (May 5, 2015)

So we're going with the same shit that happened to Bryan? Like we haven't seen this before?


----------



## Bobryderswebcam (Feb 23, 2015)

omg thats so TNA


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

lol did they just steal a cutscene from the WWE video games?


----------



## christien62 (Oct 22, 2013)

fucking cena fucking mofo cena god fucking cena gtfo out of here stop burying the WHC who books this super cena beats all clean


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Kidnapping the champion is not very PG!


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

RVD & Swagger under the ring. :banderas


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Uh oh, now the No Smoking organizations will boycott....

Sigh, was that hackneyed or what?


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

how can the champion ever seem credible when he's always made to look like a complete b^tch?


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

I mean...what is their even left to say about the stupidity of jobbing your world champ out cleanly in consecutive nights to a lesser champion. 

I just can't even...no words....


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

I liked that ending


----------



## Walking Deadman (May 12, 2014)

And some people still wonder why Cena has been seen in such a negative light for so long.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Kane and Taker have been dragging people under the ring since the 90's. It's nothing new.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

ShowStopper said:


> Cena completely no selling a frogsplash.
> 
> Worst "seller" of all time.


That really was a terrible ending.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

:vince5 "Fuck Wrestling!" :vince5


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Well then, after Cena metaphorically buried Rollins, Kane did it litteraly. Good night everybody.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

PMSL ... tears rn lol, night.


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

:bryanlol It's fucking 2015 and Kane and the Big Slow are still important parts in Raw. Yeah, lets not blame the booking for the lack of good ratings.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Does Seth Rollins have a pulse?


----------



## DJ2334 (Jan 18, 2011)

The US Champion has beaten the WWEWHC 3 times cleanly and even made him tap out once. WWEWHC=Buried. And yea, the term "Buried" may be used a little too casually on this forum, but if there was ever a time to use it, it is now. Nothing can convince me otherwise. I don't care how much history and prestige the World title has. Right now, it's not even the top title in the company. The US title clearly is. So this is how the WWE dies...


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

It really is a wonder why WWE has no other stars other than Cena. I mean they job them out to this guy REPEATEDLY. Lets not even get into Cesaro and Big Show.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

What a waste of time!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)




----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)




----------



## Bobryderswebcam (Feb 23, 2015)

Can someone explain why, you would kill seth's momentum with a loss to cena then do all that bullshit at the end, they could have done it towards the end of the match and had it be a dq finish. knew kane was coming, those new ringposts in those colours and with there size mean you can see the pyro loaded


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

So... Eddie Guerrero beats Lesnar to win the title with the frog splash. RVD finishes basically everyone with it... Cena? Yeah, i'll no-sell the shit out of it and win the match.

This guy is a fucking piece of shit.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Kane as WWE Champ one last time I am ready for. They did good making him interesting again I am with the split personalities. CONFUSIONS KANE. He should come out to Land of Confusion lol.*


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

DJ2334 said:


> The US Champion has beaten the WWEWHC 3 times cleanly and even made him tap out once. WWEWHC=Buried. And yea, the term "Buried" may be used a little too casually on this forum, but if there was ever a time to use it, it is now. Nothing can convince me otherwise. I don't care how much history and prestige the World title has. Right now, it's not even the top title in the company. The US title clearly is. So this is how the WWE dies...


It is disgusting!


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

TIL: The Laredo Energy Arena was built over a portal to hell.


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

I don't even mind a heel champ losing, but the manner in which their doing this..might as well make Cena the World Champion again. You're fooling noone at this point.


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

The first 2 hours of Raw were good. I knew it was just too good to be true and the other hour would ruin it.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Seth's track record in the last two months:

-Gets his ass handed to him by Bork Laser.
-Loses to Cena clean on Raw.
-Wins the US title on a fluke Jon Steward assisted win.
-Loses to Cena clean again and drops the US title at Night of Champs.
-Loses to Cena clean AGAIN in his US title rematch on Raw.
-Gets DRAGGED TO HELL by DEATH immediately after.

:lol


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Eddie Guerrero is rolling over in his grave!


----------



## AT&T Stadium (Aug 25, 2015)

RCSheppy said:


> So... Eddie Guerrero beats Lesnar to win the title with the frog splash. RVD finishes basically everyone with it... Cena? Yeah, i'll no-sell the shit out of it and win the match.
> 
> This guy is a fucking piece of shit.


Stupid to be upset over and is really just grasping at straws to be upset at Cena/WWE. Jake finished everybody with the DDT, everybody kicks out now. HBK finished everybody with SCM, everybody kicks out of superkicks now. Evolution happens in wrestling to.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

John Cena's new theme.


http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Lw049q22-hY


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Ace Boogie said:


> Does Seth Rollins have a pulse?


Nope, he dead.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

The way the match should have ended was play it just like Corp Kane going on the jumbrotron, and seth getting dragged into the ring but do that spot during the match, so it ends in a no contest where Cena does not get a clean pin on Rollins.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

At this point, Cena is invincible. There's no one could beat him. He never gets beat. Why do they make him so impossible to beat? And he's even worse than Brock Lesnar, quite frankly.

Say what you want to say about Undertaker, Triple H, Randy Orton, and many others but John Cena is way, WAY worse! He has to always stay strong. I bet, he'll be the one making Braun Stroman tap out in a millisecond while both Roman Reigns and Dean Ambrose can't take him down. Unbelievable!

I, honestly, used to be a fan of John Cena but enough is enough. He's one selfish bastard that doesn't fucking want to get the fuck away.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Amber B said:


>


*LOVE IT, AMBER!*


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

So was Jericho just a one night thing?


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Double post.


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

AT&T Stadium said:


> Stupid to be upset over and is really just grasping at straws to be upset at Cena/WWE. Jake finished everybody with the DDT, everybody kicks out now. HBK finished everybody with SCM, everybody kicks out of superkicks now. Evolution happens in wrestling to.


Kicking out is one thing, literally no selling it by picking your opponent up and finishing him then and there is another.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

simonitro said:


> At this point, Cena is invincible. There's no one could beat him. He never gets beat. Why do they make him so impossible to beat? And he's even worse than Brock Lesnar, quite frankly.
> 
> Say what you want to say about Undertaker, Triple H, Randy Orton, and many others but John Cena is way, WAY worse! He has to always stay strong. I bet, he'll be the one making Braun Stroman tap out in a millisecond while both Roman Reigns and Dean Ambrose can't take him down. Unbelievable!
> 
> I, honestly, used to be a fan of John Cena but enough is enough. He's one selfish bastard that doesn't fucking want to get the fuck away.


The worst part about him being US champion is him winning against all the mid carders you are trying to build up into main eventers . Its stupid to make him US champion. Cesarso should be US champion and let him get a nice long run and he can do the US title challenges.


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

RIP Cesaro and Rollins.

Feck this company.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I'm seriously struggling to find a challenger for Cena's US title at Hell in a Cell. He's went through everyone and the people he hasn't faced are in feuds. And no it won't be Bryan.


----------



## Cappi (Dec 24, 2014)

..... yeah, I'm out until Survivor Series.


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Scrotey Loads said:


> Zayn, Neville, and Owens always required more than one AA to put away. Rollins lost to one two nights in a row.


I think they are trying to reestablish the move, if you notice, Cena's previous 4 matches have ended from 1 aa, earlier this year it was been kicked out of almost every match.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

birthday_massacre said:


> The worst part about him being US champion is him winning against all the mid carders you are trying to build up into main eventers . Its stupid to make him US champion. Cesarso should be US champion and let him get a nice long run and he can do the US title challenges.


And even if by any miracle he loses that US title, guess what! John Cena would started plaguing his way to the WWE World Heavyweight Championship scene. So, however you look at it, Cena is trying to destroy everyone in his way before he fucking retires, somehow.

NEVAR GIVVVV UUUUUUUUUPPPP!!!!!


----------



## tbm98 (Mar 30, 2015)

So let's see:

Seth has 9 lives. It's fun watching him go crazy.

Bradshaw's "Superfreaks" are John Cena and Big Show. He also seems to like Rick James and the word superfreak.

Kane's promos are funny. But there's now a "demon" Kane and suit Kane. Whatever. It's working for him. It's incorporating a Jacob Goodnight; appearing to be nice but evil nice and evil. Give him a last run like Big Show and have him retire with the mask. Wish his attire changed though.

The crowd tonight sucked and so did the crowd last night.

Kids are scared of Kane.

Strowman is a powerhouse, but for how long?

There is no promo for Big Show and Brock, other than Brock could very well send Show to hell. And there doesn't need to be a promo - just do it.

Feel bad for Cesaro.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Abel Headliner said:


> I'm seriously struggling to find a challenger for Cena's US title at Hell in a Cell. He's went through everyone and the people he hasn't faced are in feuds. And no it won't be Bryan.


I hope they just have Owens unify the titles before the year is out. It seems like the longer I hope for a IC/US unification match (1 year and counting), the less likely it'll happen.


----------



## Amygirl (Sep 14, 2015)

Berlino said:


> XAVIER WOODS
> 
> :done :done :done :done :done
> 
> Fucking brilliant


Without a doubt!


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

It only took the company 24 hours to ruin how much of a star Rollins looked after beating Sting.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

tbm98 said:


> So let's see:
> 
> Seth has 9 lives. It's fun watching him go crazy.
> 
> ...


:cena5


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

NateC said:


> I think they are trying to reestablish the move, if you notice, Cena's previous 4 matches have ended from 1 aa, earlier this year it was been kicked out of almost every match.


That is fine but you don't do it with the world champion to make him look weak


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Thank goodness for DVR because I barely watch much of this crapfest


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

birthday_massacre said:


> That is fine but you don't do it with the world champion to make him look weak


Well yeah Seth Rollins shouldn't be losing non title matches period lol it's Cena though, terrible booking.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Wouldn't be awesome if one night John Cena cutting a pandering, vomit inducing promo, everyone... I MEAN... EVERYONE in the locker room comes in, beat the shit out of him with all the weapons, tie him up, and then carry his ass and tosses him into a bridge and into the river?

THAT'S the only way you could stop John Cena.


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

Long time since I heard a crowd that hot for Cena.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Holy shit Rusev actually won a match. Gotta be his first win in about a month and a half right?

And Nikkis already getting brushed aside before her rematch even in favour of more Paige...eugh. Push Naomi, Sasha or a heel Nattie into that spot.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Cappi said:


> ..... yeah, I'm out until Survivor Series.


As if that PPV will be of any improvement... :wink2:


----------



## PaulHeyamnGuy (Feb 2, 2015)

simonitro said:


> Wouldn't be awesome if one night John Cena cutting a pandering, vomit inducing promo, everyone... I MEAN... EVERYONE in the locker room comes in, beat the shit out of him with all the weapons, tie him up, and then carry his ass and tosses him into a bridge and into the river?
> 
> THAT'S the only way you could stop John Cena.


John Cena can't be stopped by anyone or anything, if he was tied up in the bottom of a river he would just break the ropes or chains with his superhuman strenght and get back into RAW to give everyone attittude adjustments and cut a promo on how he doesn't hold grudges against anyone, because he's all about hustle, loyalty and respect and if anyone on the roster wants to kill John Cena they will have to try it in the John Cena's U.S. Title Open Challenge 'YOU WANT SOME? COME GET SOME!!!':CENA


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Dell said:


> Long time since I heard a crowd that hot for Cena.


It really was disgusting.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Minus some rather iffy booking [Super cena winning again] & [Cesaros continual burial].
I thought raw was pretty good/decent. But still flawed.

Paiges pipe bomb was the highlight of the show.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Main Event guys WWE has:

#1 Cena
.
.
.
.
#2 Seth Rollins
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
To be determined


----------



## Shishara (Dec 30, 2014)

GREAT FUCKING RAW.

#STFURollins


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Big Show being protected for his match with Lesnar at the expense of Cesaro. Ha.

Didn't catch the rest of the show but it seems like I didn't miss much.


----------



## The Bloodline (Jan 3, 2012)

Raw was okay, had some nice moments. No real mention of Sting on the show 

*They finally had a fresh opener*. Quick promos followed by a brawl. Nice way to start a show. Not sure how I feel about this never ending feud but if they keep adding something fresh i'll be ok with it. 

*New day and Rusev antics* :lol








Xavier Woods continues to be as quotable as possible and the trombone didn't disappoint. 

*Split personality Kane??* I never knew I wanted this but great job getting me interested in something I gave zero fucks about the night before :lmao

*Paige Pipe bomb* :clap. I knew the turn was coming but Im so glad it wasn't just fueled by jealousy and followed up with a weak attack. Paige spoke a lot of truth and i have the most interest Ive had in the divas division since the debut of Sasha, Charlotte and Becky. Don't screw it up this time! Charlotte is off to a nice start. She's established to the main roster audience completely now, lets see where they take her from here.


----------



## Kishido (Aug 12, 2014)

I can't handle the booking of Super Cena... really


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Opening promo was such a breathe of fresh air. I actually liked it as Reigns was decent on the mic and the brawl was just fun to watch. I guess Orton is back to help feud with the Wyatt family. Looks like the Kevin Owens/Ryback feud is still going on and I don't mind it since Owens is the IC champion now. Poor Bo Dallas is just a jobber though. I think one of the highlights of RAW were Paige's "pipebomb" on Charlotte, Becky and this whole revolution. She brought up great points and looks like she's back to being a heel. Good stuff. Charlotte/Brie Bella was an okay match. Still enjoying New Day's antics so glad they won their six man tag match with Rusev. We finally had a Natalya sighting! Too bad she lost to Naomi. Of course Cena was going to beat Rollins clean again. He's Cena. If Kane is going to have a double personality then I think I might dig him doing his Authority role and coming out to the ring with his monster costume. Cheesy ending but whatever.

The main segment I hated was Big Show beating Cesaro cleanly for the 2nd straight time. Got to build him up to look strong against Lesnar. Lame idea. Why couldn't they get Heath Slater and Zack Ryder to job to Big Show? Sick and tired of him. I'm a little shocked to see Mark Henry job out to Sheamus too. Other than that, average show overall.


----------



## KaNeInSaNe (Mar 27, 2014)

dashing_man said:


>


To be fair, Big Show was quite entertaining on commentary, the few times he did it.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

Aside from Cena pinning Rollins clean ...AGAIN, this was an awesome Raw.


----------



## clinic79 (Dec 25, 2013)

Don't remember last time someone else than the Authority opened the show. The opener was good but the brawl should have been more intense imo. It's great they didn't do Shield & Orton vs Wyatt's tag match this week because fans have a reason to tune in next week to see if that match happens. Usually WWE throws these kind of matches to the end of the show and we have a clear winner and no reason to tune in next week. WWE gave Roman a chance to in front of a live crowd second week in a row. It's smart business because he has a chance to gain confidence on the mic.

Kane vs Rollins storyline has potential. Unfortunately Hell in a Cell is WWE's next PPV. This feud would be good if it's going to have two PPV matches imo. First normal singles match and then end the feud in a HIAC and Kane of course should put Seth over.


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

That was a horrible RAW

Other than the PaigeBomb and The New Day...it was well below average.

That ending was ridiculous...it's 2015 enough with the dragging them to hell Bullshit angle. Kids aren't up that late so it has to be targeted towards the 18-34 age range and quite frankly it's insulting.


----------



## Ajay West (Jan 26, 2015)

Quite enjoyed Raw, after the low expectations set from NOC. Xavier playing Rusevs theme haha.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

Rather uneventful show.

- Joseph Park says Hello
- As much as I dont like Paige turning on Charlotte, the worked shoot promo was good. A lot better than AJs from couple of years ago. And yeah, fuck everyone who calls it a "pipe bomb"
- Poor Cesaro reliving Swaggers career. Why, WWE, why?


----------



## DemonKane_Legend (Jan 24, 2015)

Kane is awesome clap clap clap!!!
Kane si awesome clap clap clap!!!
Kane si awesome clap clap clap!!!

I really enjoyed Raw, Kane doind mind games with rollins was awesome, and then dragging rollins to hell was amazing. Thank you for making Raw more entertaining and enjoyable.

I hope at Hell in a cell Kane beat Rollins and becomes the new wwe champion, he has to end this boring reign of Rollins once and for all.

Let's go Kane!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RusevWHC (Aug 19, 2015)

Fuck this company.

They managed to job Rollins to Cena on RAW and a PPV and have him feud with Kane in 2015. It took me this RAW to realize that "Maybe this company will better after Vince McMahon is dead.".


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Wait,

They didn't even mention Sting?


----------



## ShadowSucks92 (Mar 7, 2015)

Positives:
New Day
Paige Promo
Opening was different

Negatives:
No mention of Sting
Cena beating Rollins 
Big Show beating Cesaro
Basically everything else tbh

2.5/10


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

That Raw kinda sucked, which is to be expected.

Paige promo was okay but not great.

Seth losing again like that...LOLCENAWINS never fails does it? Cena had to beat him twice in a row just to prove a point I guess.

Nothing on the show really stood out this week and I can't even recall if Sting was mentioned. Plus Show beating Cesaro again and Kane being back just made it a lot worse.


----------



## Necrolust (Mar 4, 2015)

Creative needs to go on rehab. Shocking.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Paige's promo was the best thing about Raw last night. The Divas in the Divas revolution are FINALLY getting some semblance of story and character development. OK, only Paige is, but still, its a start. 

Everything else....bleck. 

Too many PPV rematches, repeated angles, Cesaro back to doing nothing but jobbing, Guys like Big Show and Kane still a major focus, Cena wins, lol, and focus on dull and uninteresting characters. It is amazing that with 3 hours of TV (more if you count the runover) that they could create a show that makes me feel like so little happened.


----------



## SkipMDMan (Jun 28, 2011)

I really love how the butt hurt Cena haters are foaming at the mouth today.

You'd think that Cena owns WWE from the way people harp about his winning matches. Do you think he writes his own material? Demands that he beat everyone?

You really think Cena did all this on his own?

I wonder at times whether any of the posters on here work at a real job. Cena is an actor, like Rollins is an actor. Someone else writes the parts, they play the roles. 

THEY DON'T CONTROL THE WWE, THE WWE CONTROLS THEM. 

Sheesh, get over yourselves. 

Sure it would be great if Cena turns heel, does something different, but in a way I still enjoy his character. He's the savior to some, the devil to the others and it's been a long time since someone played the audience as well as Cena and the writers have done.


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

Anyone else wanted to yell 2 months at Cole everytime he said Kane has been gone a couple of months, its been 2 and I think a couple is more then 2.


----------



## tbp82 (Aug 17, 2006)

RusevWHC said:


> Fuck this company.
> 
> They managed to job Rollins to Cena on RAW and a PPV and have him feud with Kane in 2015. It took me this RAW to realize that "Maybe this company will better after Vince McMahon is dead.".


Isn't this what people on this board wanted? WWE tried to give you an alternative to Cena in Roman Reigns and the vocal minority such as people on this board pitched a fit. So they gave you an alternative. You have to understand fair or not it will never be Cena or Rollins or Cena or Owens or Cena or Sayn for the top spot. Whoever takes it from Cena will be Cena or Reigns Cena or Baron Corbain or Cena or Jason Jordan.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

I'd rather keep Cena then, at least he can talk without embarassing himself, contrary of Samoan Fabio and the other ones.


----------



## RaymerWins (Apr 30, 2012)

Mutant God said:


> Anyone else wanted to yell 2 months at Cole everytime he said Kane has been gone a couple of months, its been 2 and I think a couple is more then 2.


Seriously?? A couple is more than 2? 
Sigh.


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

RaymerWins said:


> Seriously?? A couple is more than 2?
> Sigh.


But it is.

He said it like 6 or 7 times and it just got annoying.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Mutant God said:


> But it is.
> 
> He said it like 6 or 7 times and it just got annoying.


a couple is exactly 2.

Single - 1 person, 1 thing
Couple - 2 people, 2 things.
Few - 3 or more things...


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

wkdsoul said:


> a couple is exactly 2.
> 
> Single - 1 person, 1 thing
> Couple - 2 people, 2 things.
> Few - 3 or more things...


I think "a couple of" is more then 2


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

SkipMDMan said:


> I really love how the butt hurt Cena haters are foaming at the mouth today.
> 
> You'd think that Cena owns WWE from the way people harp about his winning matches. Do you think he writes his own material? Demands that he beat everyone?
> 
> ...


I'm sure Cena is a big enough guy backstage that he can say "You know, this might not be right to do... here's why..."


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Mutant God said:


> I think "a couple of" is more then 2


Without derailing the thread further for what is a fruitless reason, couple does indeed equate to 2. Have a read: It isnt more th_a_n 2.

http://www.thefreedictionary.com/couple

You might be thinking of the word 'few'.


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

Has anybody seen Sting? :shrug


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

I think Sting is at home but it is odd that they didn't mention him at all. If they did, I missed it. Creative just seemed to move onto Demon Kane/Corporate Kane as Seth's new challenger as though Sting didn't face him at NOC.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Sting, im sure is recuperating at home, getting plenty of rest id imagine. Hopefully it's nothing serious, despite his age, his body still holds up very well. I certainly wish him a speedy recovery and hope we hear/see him soon.

As for the fact that WWE didn't even mention him, his performance, the match, no get well soon, NOTHING:

:bean :fuckthis

The word disrespect doesn't even cover it in my view, come the fuck on with that shit. Or they didn't mention any of it as they didn't wish to cast any negative light on Rollins, or bring to the attention that Sting got hurt, fuck knows TBH.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Brock said:


> Sting, im sure is recuperating at home, getting plenty of rest id imagine. Hopefully it's nothing serious, despite his age, his body still holds up very well. I certainly wish him a speedy recovery and hope we hear/see him soon.
> 
> As for the fact that WWE didn't even mention him, his performance, the match, no get well soon, NOTHING:
> 
> ...


The level of pettiness and disrespect shown to Sting by the WWE is head shaking. It's 2015 and Vince acts like it's the mid 90's, the height of the Monday Night RAW's. Sting's a gracious guy who I'm sure is just happy to have had the opportunity to work for the WWE after all these years. But his booking has been less than befitting an icon.


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

i really liked Raw last night. Now lets buckle down and get ready for 4 shit raws in a row now.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

SkipMDMan said:


> I really love how the butt hurt Cena haters are foaming at the mouth today.
> 
> You'd think that Cena owns WWE from the way people harp about his winning matches. Do you think he writes his own material? Demands that he beat everyone?
> 
> ...


If you think Cena has no sway then you are being naive


----------



## SkipMDMan (Jun 28, 2011)

Simply Flawless said:


> If you think Cena has no sway then you are being naive


I didn't say Cena has no say, like any actor playing a part he has some say but it's not like he wrote the part. When he wanted to turn heel they didn't let him, that doesn't sound like someone who controls everything related to him.

WWE still evidently thinks Rollins has some potential and I'm sure all that big group of writers are in the back trying to find some way to get him face and have the smarks accept it.

Until then they need a belt that someone cares about and that has to be Cena and the US title.


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

I think they should embrace Sting's injury with Seth saying "yeah I killed a wrestling legend, I'm the new legend killer"


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

Mutant God said:


> I think they should embrace Sting's injury with Seth saying "yeah I killed a wrestling legend, I'm the new legend killer"


The new Icon Seth Freaking Rollins.


----------



## Anon Fisher (Aug 24, 2015)

Damn, such a bad PPV and such a bad RAW to follow up.

Only thing Im liking is bipolar Kane which is hilarious and Paige.

How many bloody months is this crap feud between Ziggler and Rusev going to go on for????

Big Show...LOL. He suddenly has forgotten last time he faced Lensar he got his arse handed to him.

Mark Henry: LOL. Funny that the "World's strongest man" is only strong at times. HA.

WWE is VERY boring at the moment. Same storylines keep dragging on and on and on and on...


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

I really hope the lack of a Sting mention was because we don't have anything concrete about his health status. Like how they didn't mention the nature of Tyson Kidd's injury for like 2 weeks after it happened. If it was simply a matter of wanting to move onto Kane, fucking disrespectful.

Speaking of Kane though, I fucking love this new character turn. I really hope that the angle is made clear that it's mind games, and not a split personality disorder. Jovial Corporate Kane is the most entertaining he's been in forever, and they're selling demon Kane as a real unhinged threat. The "dragging under the ring" stuff was a bit hokey, but then I just have to turn the other cheek and remember I'm not always the target audience.

Would it have killed Kane to wear his 90s attire though? The current stuff make him look a bit chubby and not as imposing.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

Very boring Raw, nothing was good, why Orton came back again? Why has he to be involved in the only storyline I dig nowadays? Fuck off.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> Braun Stroman


*Braun Strowman vs The Mountain! BOOK IT!* :vince5


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

The Mountain has no chance!


----------

